# Star Trek: Ascendant



## knightemplar (Sep 2, 2009)

This is the index and background thread being played in Playing the Game forum. 


Shakedown Cruise IC
http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/265574-star-trek-ascendant-shakedown-cruise-ic.html

Star Trek: Ascendant OOC
http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/265573-star-trek-ascendant-ooc.html


----------



## knightemplar (Sep 2, 2009)

*Ship Description*

*U.S.S. Ascendant*​ 

*NX-76620*​ 




 
*Class and Type:* Ascendant-class Dreadnaught 
*Commissioned Date:* She has not been commissioned yet, as the starship is still in evaluation mode. 
*Constructed:* Utopia Planitia Staryards, Mars 
*Size:* 7 (492m long, 26 decks)
*Crew/Passengers/Evac:* 250/1000/3000

*Fleet Data:* After the Battle of Wolf 359, in which the Borg destroyed 39 starships, the Office of Strategic Operations, in conjunction with the Office of Fleet Deployment and the Starfleet Corps of Engineers, advocated a new approach to starship construction. The task force assembled to rebuild the fleet focused on improved technologies in response to the Borg threat, resulting in unconventional starship designs including the USS Ascendant.

Unlike most ships of its size, which have 500-750 crewmen, the Ascendant has less than 300 due to the extensive use of automation and advanced systems on the ship. Among other things, it boasts a bio-neural computer network with an advanced LCARS system knows as the LCARS-I with a holographic avatar by the name of Carsi. Other things of interest are an advanced tactical system, that has the ability to coordinate a group of ships in a space conflict, as well as advanced sensory systems and holocommunications systems. The Ascendant is also a test bed for the EMH Mark II as well as the new prototype EEH or Emergency Engineering Hologram. Due to the amount of Hologram systems being tested here, there are holographic projectors on every deck. Its technological sophistication also shows in its use of redundant backup systems; for example, it has a fully functional auxiliary control room and a backup navigational computer as good as the standard models.

Due to its powerful warp drive and impulse systems, the Ascendant-class is a fast, highly maneuverable ship well suited to perimeter defense, patrol, and threat response duties. 

The Ascendant's deceptively simple design - a blunt arrow-shaped saucer with two fin-shaped nacelle pylons its aft sides - hides a potent offensive punch in the form of 15 proton torpedo launchers capable of firing the standard Mark II proton torpedoes or the new Mark II Quantum torpedoes. There are two forward facing proton torpedo launchers, one aft, as well as six facing port and starboard, giving the Ascendant the ability to do a 'broadsides' type of torpedo launch. Considering that she is one of the newest designs, the Ascendant also has pulse phaser cannons, ablative armor and an experimental regenerative shield generator.



 
_"To fight and conquer in all your battles is not supreme excellence;_
_supreme excellence consists of breaking the enemy's resistance without fighting" - Sun Tzu_


----------



## knightemplar (Sep 2, 2009)

*Deck Listings*

*Deck 1*​ 
Bridge -



 
_Bridge picture courtesy of Ex Astris Scientia_​ 
Directly in front of the Carsi holographic avatar is the stations for the Helm on the left and the OPS station on the right. The Helm is usually manned by the on duty Flight Control Officer, while the OPS station is manned by the on duty Operations Officer. Directly in front of the Helm/OPS console is the Main Viewscreen.

To Carsi's 2-o'clock position is the main Science station. This is usually manned by the Science Officer on duty.

To Carsi's 3-o'clock position is the entrance to a small hallway leading to the Captain's Ready Room, the Observation Lounge, and the Briefing Room. 

To Carsi's 4-o'clock position is the Bridge Engineering Station, for when the Chief Engineer transfers Engineering controls to the Bridge. 

Behind Carsi at the 5 to 6-o'clock positions are the backup Science stations or Library retrieval units. They can be used for either purpose. 

Just behind Carsi is the Command Chair, used by which ever Bridge Officer is on Command duty.

To Carsi's 7-o'clock position is the Environmental Systems Station. 

To Carsi's 8-o'clock position is the main Security/Tactical console. This is usually manned by the Security/Tactical Officer on duty. 

To Carsi's 9-o'clock position is the main turbolift allowing entry to the Bridge. 

To Carsi's 10-o'clock position is the Communications station. This is usually manned by the Strategic Operations officer on duty. 

Briefing Room -



 

_Briefing Room picture courtesy of Ex Astris Scientia_​ 

Observation Lounge - 





_observation Lounge picture courtesy of Ex Astris Scientia_​ 
Commodore's Ready Room - This is the office of Commodore Rardon. Across from the desk is a rather large painting of the Ascendant being built in the drydock of Utopia Planitia. Off to the side is a painting of her family's southern plantation with an overlook of the sea. 



 

_Ready Room picture courtesy of Ex Astris Scientia_​ 

*Deck 2*​ 
HC&C, (Holographic Command & Control) - The HCC, located on deck 2 just below the main bridge of the ship, is a system similar to the Holodeck and Astrogation Lab; however both systems have been joined. The duty Command crew can observe the situation they find themselves in from a 3D perspective: they can actually appear to walk through space and look upon unknown ships or spatial events or control Multiple vessels. 

Admiral Kiel's Quarters - Normally stationed on Starbase 39-Sierra. Admiral Kiel will sometimes use the Ascendant to travel to important meetings and diplomatic functions. She has stored personal items such as some of her bowling trophies as well as full closets of her clothes and uniforms. 

Admiral Kiel's Office - Admiral Kiel has an office built into the design of the Ascendant. This is a place that she can do her administrative work, while the Ascendant ferries her to her current destination. 

Captain's Quarters - This is the quarters of Commodore Kristine Rardon. One section of her quarters has been converted into a small artist's studio where she can spend hours relaxing painting some of the fabulous landscapes on planet's she has been on. She also has a bookcase in her sleeping quarters with many old books that she enjoys. 

Bowling Alley 2.1 - Admiral Kiel is an avid bowler. Since this is the Flagship of Admiral Kiel's 12th fleet, they put in a regulation size bowling alley for her recreation. 

Holographic Computer Relay Systems - These are holographic computer controlled systems that provide service to the HC&C as well as to the Carsi avatar. 

*Deck 3*​ 
Senior Officer's Quarters - 





_Quarters picture courtesy of Ex Astris Scientia_​ 
Diplomatic Quarters - 

Formal Reception/Dining Room - 

Transporter Room 3 - 



 
_Transporter Room picture courtesy of Ex Astris Scientia_​ 

Armory 3 - 

Personal Holodecks (3.1-3.3) 

Executive Officer's Office - 



 
_Office picture courtesy of Ex Astris Scientia_​ 

*Deck 4*​ 
Junior Officer's Quarters - 

Officer's Lounge - 

Bowling Alley 4.1 - 4.3

*Deck 5*​ 
Junior Officer's Quarters - 

Guest Quarters - 

Personal Holodecks (5.1-5.3) - 

*Deck 6*​ 
Environmental Systems - 

Enlisted Quarters - 

*Deck 7*​ 
Science Labs - 



 
_Science Laboratory picture courtesy of Ex Astris Scientia_​ 

Transporter Room 7 - 

Enlisted Quarters - 

Main Sickbay - 



 
_Sickbay picture courtesy of Ex Astris Scientia_​ 

Advanced Medical Diagnostic Lab -



 
_Advanced Medical Diagnostic Lab picture courtesy of Ex Astris Scientia_​ 
Morgue -



 
_Morgue picture courtesy of Ex Astris Scientia_​ 
Security Office - 

Brig - 



 
_Brig picture courtesy of Ex Astris Scientia_​ 
High Security Brig - 



 
_High Security Brig picture courtesy of Ex Astris Scientia_​ 

Security Holodeck - This holodeck is the size of the main holodeck, but is only to be used for training programs ran by the Security department. All security personnel are required to do two hours a day in the training programs. 

Armory 7 - 

Phaser Practice Range -





_Picture courtesy of Ex Axtris Scientia_​ 
Chief Security Officer's Office - 

Chief Medical Officer's Office - The CMO's office shows the peculiar interests of Dr. Crescent. Contrary to his pasifistic nature the walls are decorated with an assortment of bladed weapons from various cultures. You can spot at least a Klingon Bat'leth, an Andorian Ushaan-tor and a Vulcan Lirpa among others. All neatly hanging on the walls or in stands.



 
_Picture courtesy of Ex Axtris Scientia_​ 

Chief Counselor's Office - 

Photon Torpedo Magazine -

Forward Photon Torpedo Launchers 7.1 - 7.2

*Deck 8*​ 
Main Computer Core (Upper Level) - 

Impulse Engine Systems (Upper Level) - 

Medical Laboratories - 

Forward Sensor Array -

*Deck 9*​ 
Saucer Cargo Bays - 

Main Computer Core (Main Level) - 

EPS systems - 

Saucer Engineering (Upper Level) -

Backup Navigational Systems -

*Deck 10*​ 
Saucer Engineering (Main Level) - 

*Deck 11*​ 
Saucer Module separation subsystems - 

Docking Latches - 

Aeroshuttle Dock - 


*Drive Section*​ 


*Deck 12*​ 

Main Holodeck (12.1-12.2) - 

Main Lounge - 





_Picture courtesy of Ex Axtris Scientia_​ 
Personal Holodecks (12.3-12.8) - 

Enlisted Quarters - 

Armory 12 - 

Gymnasium (12.1-12.3) -

Racquetball Courts (12.1 - 12.3) - 





_Picture courtesy of Ex Axtris Scientia_​ 
Ship's Library - 


*Deck 13*​ 

Engineering systems - 

Warp Core monitoring - 

Deuterium storage - 


*Deck 14*​ 
Engineering Systems -

Deuterium Storage - 

Stardrive Impulse Engine - 

*Deck 15*​ 
Science Labs - 

Hololab -



 
_Picture courtesy of Ex Axtris Scientia_​ 

Sensors - 

Warp Core Systems - 

Deflector Subsystems - 

Stardrive Impulse Engines - 

Chief Science Officer's Office - 

Astrometrics Laboratory - 





_Picture courtesy of Ex Axtris Scientia_​ 
*Deck 16*​ 

Sensors - 

Engineering Labs - 





_Picture courtesy of Ex Axtris Scientia_​ 
Tractor Beam Emitters - 

Photon Torpedo Magazine (Upper Level) -


*Deck 17*​ 

Shuttle Subsystems - 

Photon Torpedo Magazine (Main Level) - 

Port Photon Torpedo Launchers - 17.1 to 17.6






_Picture courtesy of Ex Axtris Scientia_​ 


Starboard Photon Torpedo Launchers - 17.7 to 17.12



Main Engineering (Upper Level)- 



*Deck 18*​ 

Main Shuttle Bay - 

Power Transfer Conduits - 

Main Engineering (Main Level)- 




 


_Picture courtesy of Ex Axtris Scientia_​ 

Battle Bridge - 




 


_Battle Bridge picture courtesy of Ex Astris Scientia_​ 


Armory 18 - 

Chief Engineer's Office - 

Chief Flight Control Officer's Office -

Auxillary Control Room -


*Deck 19*​ 

Shuttle Storage and Maintenance - 

Freight and Cargo Storage Bays - 

Main Engineering (Lower Level) -


*Deck 20*​ 

Cargo Bays - 
Science Labs - 

Docking Ports - 


*Deck 21*​ 

Cargo Bays - 

Science Labs - 


*Deck 22*​ 

Cargo Bays - 

Deflector Control (Upper Level)-

Photon Torpedo Magazine -

Aft Photon Torpedo Launchers -


*Deck 24*​ 












Deflector Control (Main Level) - 









_Deflector Control picture courtesy of Ex Astris Scientia_​ 



Cargo Loading Ports - 

Tractor Beam Emitter -


*Deck 25*​ 

Cargo Bays -


*Deck 26*​ 

Antimatter Storage - 

Tractor Beam Emitter -


*Shuttlecraft*​ 
Aeroshuttle




 

Built into the lower hull of the saucer section, this shuttle is considered the captain's yacht. This is a shuttle capable of atmospheric travel as well as being able to sustain up to warp 4. The Aeroshuttle can carry up to 6 crew comfortably. 



2 Type 6 Personal Shuttlecraft




 


_Shuttlecraft picture courtesy of Ex Astris Scientia_​ 


2 Type 7 Personal Shuttlecraft




 
_Shuttlecraft picture courtesy of Ex Astris Scientia_​ 
 3 Type 12 "Swift" Shuttlecraft








_Shuttlecraft picture courtesy of Ex Astris Scientia_​​


----------



## knightemplar (Sep 2, 2009)

*Command Personnel*

*Rardon, Kristine (NPC)*

*Assignment:* Commanding Officer
*Rank:*




*Species:* Human (Female)

*Image:* Commodore Rardon is a middle-aged human woman, in her mid-forties. She has long black hair, that goes just past shoulder length. 

*Personality:* Commodore Rardon is a skilled starship captain, that has the right instincts about any certain situation. She tends to be very informal with most of her officers, especially since she has served with a couple of them on the Roosevelt. Her personal time is spent painting some of the visual landscapes of planets, she has explored. 

*History:* A veteran of the Cardassian Wars, Commodore Rardon served from the rank of Ensign to the Captain aboard the USS Roosevelt. When the Roosevelt was destroyed in the Battle of Wolf 359, Commodore Rardon was assigned to Starfleet Academy to teach classes on starship tactics. She did not do very well as a teacher, since so much of her ability is based upon instinct. So she was reassigned to the command of a starship being built at Utopia Planitia, by the name of the USS Ascendant. 



*Cherok, Darasterlee (NPC)*

*Assignment:* Executive Officer
*Rank:*




*Species:* Tellarite (Male)

*Image:* Darastlee is short, squat, and very gaunt for a tellarite. His appearance is disfigured by an old burn scar on the side of his neck and face. He uses a hoverchair to move around the ship, as his mostly healed wounds do not allow a lot of mobility. 

*Personality:* Darastlee is a careful and cautious officer, almost the exact opposite of Commodore Rardon. He has served with her for many years and is extremely loyal and very protective of her. 

*History:* Darastlee served with Commodore Rardon on the USS Roosevelt, as the Chief Engineering Officer. During the Cardassian Conflict, Darastlee was battlefield promoted to Commander and assumed the duties of the previous XO. The scars that he wears is from the Battle of Wolf 359, when he went back to the Roosevelt after it had been evacuated, and managed to block the tractor beam on the Endeavor, allowing it to escape. 



*D'Vassa (NPC)*

*Assignment:* Chief Strategic Operations Officer
*Rank:*




*Species:* Orion (Female)

*Image:* D'Vassa is a very gorgeous lady, with a deep green colored skin. Her black hair also has light greenish highlights running through it. 

*Personality:* She has been trained by Starfleet Intelligence to be an undercover agent within the Orion Syndicate. She will not usually deal with others of her race, as she sees that they have no real sense of honor or loyalty. Her mood can change within seconds thanks to her training. It is not possible to determine how she really feels at any given time, unless the asking person is a telepath. 

*History:* Her father was a Delbaj (Lt.) within the Orion Syndicate, though his daughter was the one thing he truly loved within the galaxy. When D'Vassa came of age, a messenger arrived from one of her father's bosses. It was a offer to buy D'Vassa, or the family would be exterminated with extreme prejudice. Her father sent her to business partners to be cared for within the Federation. About a year later, D'Vassa received word that her entire family was killed in a Syndicate-related execution. The only thing she desired then, was revenge for her parents. Seeing that the best way to get revenge would be to break the Alosha's (Director) power, she volunteered to work with Starfleet Intelligence as a mole within the Syndicate. After Starfleet arrested the Alosha, Starfleet Intelligence recommended her for Starfleet Academy. 



*Dyness, Bart (NPC)*

*Assignment:* Flight Control Officer
*Rank:*




*Species:* Human (Male)

*Image:* Bart Dyness has bright red hair and freckles. 

*Personality:* Bart is an energetic and dynamic individual, with dreams of a command of his own one of these days. He is open and generous, as long as such generosity does not interfere with his personal plans for advancement. 

*History:* During his Academy days, Bart transferred from Security to Flight Control in hopes of bettering his chances for promotion. Past service has included a tour of duty at Deep Space 7.



*Bry'nn (NPC)*

*Assignment:* Flight Control Officer
*Rank:*




*Species:* Caitian (Female)

*Image:* Bry'nn is tall for a Caitian, standing well over two meters in height. Slender of build and full-figured, Bry'nn has pale yellow eyes and soft gold-colored fur. Her six-fingered forepaws are adorned with miniature rings denoting various Caitian social characteristics. 

*Personality:* Bry'nn has no desire for her own command, she just likes to fly ships. She has already passed up two promotions, since both of the offered positions would have taken her away from the helm. A dedicated officer, Bry'nn values loyalty in herself and others above all else. 

*History:* Bry'nn is the third member of her clan to enter Starfleet. She began her career as a shuttle pilot on the USS Excalibur, and received a battlefield promotion during the Cardassian Conflict. She then enrolled in Starfleet Academy at the advice of her XO, Lt. Commander Worthington. Due to her love of flying she became a flight control officer. She is equally skilled at the helm of a starship and at the controls of a shuttlecraft. 



*McHugh, Arlea (NPC)*

*Assignment:* Strategic Operations Officer
*Rank:*




*Species:* Human (Female)

*Image:* She is a tall, muscular, and attractive, and has long red hair. 

*Personality:* Arlea is an excellent officer, but her temper and her tendency to charge into situations have gotten her into trouble on more than one occasion. She holds a hatred of the Romulans, and despite her feelings was able to pass the rigorous psychological exams and gain entrance into Starfleet Academy. 

*History:* When she was twelve years old, her parents, both in Starfleet, were killed in a Romulan attack on their starship. Afterwards, she threw herself into her studies with the intention of joining Starfleet. She has learned everything she could about the Romulans, and then was approached by Starfleet Intelligence for additional training. With her interest in Romulan civilization, it was determined to place her on a starship on the RNZ. 



*O'Shanter, Timothy (NPC)*

*Assignment:* Flight Control Officer
*Rank:*




*Species:* Human (Male)

*Image:* Tim's thin, sandy hair is always mussed up. He never sits is chairs, but rather slumps in them. His relaxed body, however, is extremely agile. 

*Personality:* Though neither inefficient or incompetent, Tim lacks the strong personal zeal and ambition that would mark him for rapid advancements in rank. Tim sees the service largely as an escape from the drudgery of an otherwise mundane life at home. Tim is a very easy-going individual that takes life as it comes, with no real concern for what tomorrow will bring. 

*History:* Tim is a native of Cycloious, a world located in the Triangle near the Federation border. He is one of the few Cycloians to graduate from the Academy. Tim's previous assignments have included a tour of duty at Star Base 12. 



*Bridger, Malcolm (NPC)*

*Assignment:* Captain's Yeoman
*Rank:*




*Species:* Human (Male)

*Image:* Malcolm wears his long, black hair at just past shoulder length. Tall and thin, he moves rather gracefully for a person with his head stuck in a mound of paperwork all the time. 

*Personality:* Malcolm views Starfleet as a means to an end. His ultimate goal is a diplomatic/bureaucratic position with the Federation Diplomatic Service, following the completion of a successful career in the service. Upon completing the assignment, Malcolm hopes to secure an assignment with the Starfleet Office of the Judge Advocate General, where his administrative skills can be put to better use. 

*History:* A graduate in the top ten percent of his class at the Academy, Malcolm excels in administrative and legislative matters. He participated in a Federation Diplomatic mission into Tholian space, in which he then became interested in joining the Federation Diplomatic Service.


----------



## knightemplar (Sep 2, 2009)

*Operations Personnel*

*Martinez, Jamie (NPC)*

*Assignment:* Operations Officer
*Rank: *




*Species:* Human (Male)

*Image:* Jamie Martinez is very handsome with pronounced Latin features and a powerful personality to match. There is a scar on his right shoulder from a rapier duel over a young lady in his adolescent years. 

*Personality:* The post of an Operations Officer is very demanding, as it requires that officer to show nearly as much leadership as does the captain of the ship. He takes his duties very seriously, as he does nay of his pursuits, including women. 

He has had a tough time in Starfleet. At first, he tried to get along with a macho type of personality. However, this failed him when his self defense instructor in the academy put him in his place physically. Not only she was a woman, but also half his size. Then he failed to qualify for a cadet cruise on the Enterprise (his first choice), ending up on a mere destroyer instead. Because of his disappointment, he could not even bring himself to study on the cruise. On his next assignment, Martinez began to emulate that ship's First Officer, whom he admired. 

*History:* Jamie Martinez's Starfleet career did not get off to a particularly good start. With his assignment as an Operations Officer, he is quite interested in the success of the Ascendant's shakedown cruise so that he can make his mark. 


*Grenandine, Janissa (NPC)*

*Assignment:* Engineering Officer (Weapons)
*Rank:*




*Species:* Human (Female)

*Image:* Janissa is very tall, attractive brunette female. She often wears her hair long, disregarding dress regulations. 

*Personality:* A lusty individual with an enormous love of life, Janissa is outgoing, quick to befriend, and extremely loyal. Though, she enjoys the company of her subordinates, she is equally at home on the bridge. 

*History:* The daughter of a Merchant Marine Captain, Janissa spent most of her early life aboard her parent's tramp freighter. Acquiring a fascination for anything mechanical, Janissa applied for and was granted admittance to the Academy on the basis of her technical aptitude. Excelling in her chosen branch beyond the expectations of her instructors. she received a special commendation upon the completion of her cadet cruise. 


*Singh, Nahwadi (NPC)*

*Assignment:* Engineering Officer (Sensors)
*Rank: *




*Species:* Human (Male)

*Image:* Nahwadi Singh is a short human male of the Pakistani Confederation of Earth. He is barely above 5 feet tall, and of a very slender frame. His dark hair shows signs of premature balding even though he is not even in his mid twenties yet. 

*Personality:* In Nahwadi's career, he has found that he is more interested in devices that allow him to detect things far distances away, then anything that had come across his desk. 

*History:* From his cadet cruise on the USS Enterprise, Nahwadi was assigned to the Utopia Planitia Staryards. An Ensign being assigned to such a prestigious assignment directly from his cadet cruise is unheard of. He had Lt. Commander LaForge's personal recommendation for his work on revamping and redesigning the lateral sensor arrays of the Enterprise. The work he did increased the lateral sensor's effectiveness by over 10%. He spent a considerable amount of time on the Ascendant project, and when the prototype vessel was nearing completion, he asked to be assigned to her engineering department. 


*Solam (NPC)*

*Assignment:* Operations Officer
*Rank: *




*Species:* Vulcan (Male)

*Image:* Solam's build is fairly ordinary for a Vulcan; he is chiefly noticeable for his pronounced limp, which dates back to a wound suffered in a hijacking attempt against his ship. 

*Personality:* Like all Vulcans, Solam suppresses his emotions rigidly. In Solam's case, there are quite a few to suppress. Inwardly, Solam blames himself for the loss of his family. He secretly fears that he might bring bad fortune to his new shipmates as he did to his family, and compensates for hi turmoil by being more actively Vulcan than many of his kind under similar conditions. 

*History:* Originally part of a family-owned Vulcan trading company, Solam was the only survivor when his ship was the object of a hijacking. A Federation ship foiled the attempt, but not before the hijackers killed all aboard, except for Solam. The Vulcan has a reputation for unheard-of-luck among his kind as a result. 


*Srosski (NPC)*

*Assignment:* Security Officer (Security)
*Rank: *




*Species:* Gorn (Male)

*Image:* Srosski is one of the first members of the Gorn race to enter Starfleet Academy. He is a large green reptilian humanoid with sharp teeth that lines his snout-like mouth. When he speaks Federation Standard (which is one of the only languages that Gorn can even speak), he tends to roll his sibilants. 

*Personality:* Srosski is very serious on duty, and not very often seen off duty. He has problems socializing with others. He tends to take his meals in his quarters, as most crewman cannot stand to watch him eat. He now seriously wonders if joining Starfleet was a mistake for him. 

*History:* Born on Cestus III, the Gorn/Federation colony world on the edge of Gorn space. Srosski became very curious about the humans that shared the world with the Gorn. One of the few people ever to get close to him was a retired Starfleet Officer, that had came to Cestus III to help teach the youngsters. Commander Matheson had made such an impression on him, he asked for the officers help to enlist in Starfleet Academy. 


*Masaryk, Anna (NPC)*

*Assignment:* Engineering Officer (Propulsion)
*Rank:*




*Species:* Human (Female)

*Image:* Anna Masaryk is a tall, energetic human woman with long, reddish-brown hair and flashing black eyes. Her looks are more handsome than attractive, but she has a witty and clever personality, which adds to her charm. 

*Personality:* Anna makes decisions quickly, acts skillfully, but takes orders very poorly. She is very temperamental and has various incidents on her record. A notation by one of her previous commanders, states that she follows orders better if they are stated as requests. 

*History:* While serving as a computer officer aboard an interstellar transport, Anna's mother has an accident that forced a medical retirement. Despite her mother's injury, Anna was determined to join Starfleet, and she was accepted with difficulty. Her fiery personality has caused some problems for her, and it took three cadet cruises to accustom her to the routine of shipboard duty and following orders. 


*Morrow, Karen (NPC)*

*Assignment:* Tactical Officer (Weapons Control)
*Rank:*




*Species:* Human (Female)

*Image:* Morrow is a pale, dark-haired human female, with a perpetual sullen and petulant look that makes her look like a sulky child. 

*Personality:* Morrow is basically beyond her capabilities. This is not to say that she is completely useless; she is talented in hand-to-hand combat and in handling weapons of all kinds, and is quite accomplished in other fields. But Morrow is not officer material. She did well academically, but has no flair for leadership or decision-making. Morrow's main goal is to keep others from noticing how far she is out of her element. 

*History:* Morrow, once known as 'Mother Time', was widely said to be the oldest passed-over Cadet in the service. She bids fair to do the same as an Ensign. Morrow took 4 tries before passing the Cadet Cruise, and her career since then has been very unimpressive. She has recently been assigned to the Ascendant project, where she replaced a somewhat more senior and respected officer. Some of the crew think that she obtained the post largely through the machinations of her uncle, Admiral Robert Morrow. 


*Cochrane, Anthony (NPC)*

*Assignment:* Engineering Officer (Propulsion)
*Rank:*




*Species:* Human (Male)

*Image:*

*Personality:* Anthony's strongest fear is of making a mistake, which makes him cautious and easily flustered. 

*History:* Anthony Cochrane is a descendant of Zephram Cochrane, inventor of the Warp Drive; He has to make considerable effort to live up to the Cochrane family tradition. 


*Vaxx, Lysia (NPC)*

*Assignment:* Operations Officer
*Rank:*




*Species:* Bolian (Female)

*Image:* Lysia is a member of a human-like species, with light blue skin and a ride that runs through their forehead. Unlike other members of her race, she has ignored Bolian custom and left her long black hair uncut. 

*Personality:* Lysia is a true team player, making sure everyone gets their time in the game. As most of her people believe, that everything is a team effort, she also subscribes to this line of thought. She is married to Lt. Korvin Vaxx, which serves on Starbase 39-Sierra as the Chief Rapid Response Officer. 

*History:* Lysia has recently just graduated from the Academy. She is still a little uncomfortable with shipboard life, but is sure with the help of her teammates, that she will get through. 


*Summers, Elisa (NPC)*

*Assignment:* Engineering Officer (Communications)
*Rank:*




*Species:* Centuran (Female)

*Image:* Elisa is a beautiful young, human-like woman, with long white hair. She keeps her hair shoulder length off duty, and puts it into a bun while on duty, to prevent it from being caught in any of the systems she is working on. 

*Personality:* Elisa is a bit shy, being assigned to a new ship and not really anyone she knows here. She will keep to herself until she at least gets to know people on the ship. 

*History:* Elisa just arrived from Starfleet Academy and this is her first tour aboard a starship. 


*Cartwright, Joseph "Scorch" (NPC)*

*Assignment:* Security Guard (Security)/ Rapid Response 
*Rank:*




*Species:* Human (Male)

*Image:* A human male of average height, with fiery red hair and the attitude to match. He tends to wear a ten gallon cowboy hat, and the duds to match off duty. 

*Personality:* He takes pride that is he is a born and bred Texan. He has decorated his quarters with mementos of the glorious time of the 'Wild West'. As a security specialist, Joseph is a demolitions/heavy weapons specialist. 

*History:* He spent a few years under Lt. Iprani on the Roosevelt, then on the Rapid Response team, where he was given the nickname of 'Scorch'. 

*Nakamura, Arthur (NPC)*

*Assignment:* Engineering Specialist (Transporter)
*Rank:*




*Species:* Human (Male)

*Image:* Arthur Nakamura is a rather laid back human male of Asian descent. 

*Personality:* If asked, Arthur would be likely to say that his goal is to see the ship's equipment working to its specifications or better. He is one of the most even-tempered of men, more likely to crack a joke when under stress than to lose his cool. 

*History:* Prior to his time in Starfleet, he was a victim in a raid carried out by Romulans on a farming colony world near the Romulan Neutral Zone. 


*Vendris (NPC)*

*Assignment:* Security Guard 
*Rank:*




*Species:* Beltugean (Male)

*Image:* Vendris is a small wiry, humanoid species, with purplish blue skin. Even though, he doesn't look very strong, he has the strength of twice a normal human male. This makes most people underestimate him. 

*Personality:* Vendris worships Altaa, the "Crusher of Beasts". In the Beltugean way of emulation of their hero deities, Vendris has trained himself to be a very skilled warrior. He prefers hand-to-hand combat though, so he can bring himself closer to Altaa. 

*History:* Vendris attended the enlisted classes for security at Starfleet Academy. He hopes that one day, that he can be as great as the hero that he idolizes.

*110110001001011 "11" (NPC)*

*Assignment:* Engineering Officer (Computer Technology)
*Rank:*




*Species:* Bynar (Male)

*Image:* "11" is a small diminutive human-like individual, around four-and-a-half feet tall, with a slightly oversized bald head. He wears a small white box on his forehead that allows him to communicate with the Bynar master computer. 

*Personality:* "11" is a very logical person, much like the Vulcans. He only sees things as "yes" or "no" with no middle ground such as "maybe". Because of this view, he may make decisions that only support that type of viewpoint. 

*History:* After the Bynars became a full member in the UFP in 2365, the Bynar government selected two of its members to go out and explore the galaxy in Starfleet. Do to the advanced nature of the Bynar intellect and the delicacy of the computer systems of the Ascendant project, Starfleet Command has posted him and his twin "10" on their cadet cruise. "10" showed remarkable ability in the science department and his twin "11" showed much skill in the engineering department. Starfleet Command has issued a guideline that the two of them will serve aboard the same ship. Most of the time, the two are working together on complex computer problems.


----------



## knightemplar (Sep 2, 2009)

*Science Personnel*

*Elbrun, Rial (NPC)*

*Assignment:* Chief Counselor
*Rank:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*Species:* Betazoid (Male)

*Image:* Counselor Elbrun is a heavy-set energetic white Betazoid male. Unlike some counselors, he prefers to wear his Starfleet uniform to emphasize his connection to the crew. Exuberant, Elbrun is given to sweeping gestures and dramatic hyperbole. 

*Personality:* Elbrun is a peaceful man, seeking non-violent ways to resolve conflicts. He takes his advisory role to the captain seriously, often providing valuable insight on possible antagonists or the crew's mental state. 

*History:* Rial Elbrun is the older brother of Tam Elbrun, who was unable to screen out the telepathic noise of other people. After caring for his younger brother, Rial chose psychology as his profession. He applied to Starfleet Academy as a cadet at the age of 28, after four years as a civilian counselor, and holds the rank of Lieutenant. 


*Iskandari, Ali (NPC)*

*Assignment:* Science Officer (Anthropology/Archaeology)
*Rank: *




*Species:* Human (Male)

*Image:* Ali Iskandari is a slender, dark-eyed human with a neatly, trimmed beard. He is quite unemotional and reserved - the result of his studies of Vulcan philosophy. 

*Personality:* Ali Iskandri is an historian who studies the comparative development of technological civilizations. During his time at the Vulcan Science Academy, he has studied a lot of Vulcan philosophy and will try to get to know any Vulcans assigned to the ship. He has a very deep love of history, and always wants to know what happened in the past of any civilization. 

*History:* Ali Iskandri graduated from Starfleet Academy with full honors. After his graduation, he was assigned to the diplomatic offices on Vulcan. During his stay there, he applied to and was accepted to the Vulcan Science Academy, taking numerous classes in advanced subjects there. 


*Shepard, Samuel (NPC)*

*Assignment:* Science Officer (Astrophysics)
*Rank: **

*
*Species:* Human (Male)

*Image:* Samuel is a average-height human standing about 5-and-a-half feet tall, with auburn hair. 

*Personality:* Sam loves to look at the stars. He will spend hours in Stellar Cartography, even past when his shift ends. 

*History:* His first tour was at the Armagosa Observatory with Dr. Soran. He had some personality problems with Dr. Soran. His Commanding Officer, Commander Williams, recommended that he transfer to another post after the third major incident with Dr. Soran over the Doctor's findings. With Commander Williams recommendation, he was assigned to the Ascendant Project. 


*Shranim, Sharl (NPC)*

*Assignment:* Science Officer (Anthropology/Archaeology)
*Rank: *




*Species:* Andorian (Female)

*Image:* Aside from a small, reddish birthmark near the right antennae, Sharl Shranim is a typical Andorian female in appearance. 

*Personality:* Motivated to attain success as a Science Officer and a warrior, Sharl is willing to go to great lengths to gather new scientific information. Feeling any information is worth having and wanting to understand everything about everything, Sharl often proves to be a valuable source of information. 

*History:* A scientist with numerous areas of competence, Lt (j.g.) Shranim is returning to space after two years at Starbase 22. As a Science Officer aboard a warship, it is an almost ideal situation from her standpoint. 


*Corwin, Mala (NPC)*

*Assignment:* Medical Officer (General)
*Rank:*




*Species:* Human (Female)

*Image:* Mala is a pretty young lady in her fist posting from Starfleet Medical. She has dark black hair that goes down to her shoulder. Her emerald green eyes are striking to see, and seem to fit her face perfectly.

*Personality:* Mala is a very skilled generalist doctor, though she is unsure if she wants to go back to Starfleet Medical to become a medical specialist. She is using this tour to give her more time to make up her mind. She is a very personable doctor, with a great bedside manner. She is also very curious. She joined Starfleet to see the galaxy, and that is just what she wants to do. Because of this, she will volunteer for Away Team duty, anytime a doctor is needed. 

*History:* Ensign Corwin just graduated from Starfleet Medical as a doctor. She requested ship duty as her next assignment before she picks a medical specialty to go in to. 


*Mendock (NPC)*

*Assignment:* Science Officer (Life Sciences/Xenobiology)
*Rank:*




*Species:* Benzite (Male)

*Image:* Mendock is a slightly built humanoid with smooth hairless skin mottled green. He wears a small respirator that he needs to breathe. 

*Personality:* Mendock is a very competitive individual. Though the initial Training program has whittled it down somewhat, he still shows signs of it. He scores himself on a worth chart every day, depending on the previous days successes and failures. 

*History:* Mendock has been assigned to the Ascendant, as a member of the Officer Exchange Program with the Benzite government. He excels in matters of life sciences and in particular specializes in Xenobiology. 


*Roch'e (NPC)*

*Assignment:* Science Officer (Planetary Sciences)
*Rank:*




*Species:* Napean (Male)

*Image:* Roch'e strikes most crewmembers are dour and reticent. He is a humanoid with a ruddy color to skin, and a large leaf-shaped bone ridge that runs down from the top of his forehead to the top of his nose. 

*Personality:* He is still grappling with his newly emerged Empathic abilities. Without intending to, he will read the emotions of others. This makes him cautious, as he worries about being knowledgeable about things he is not supposed to know about. 

*History:* Roch'e is a recent graduate from Starfleet Academy. Before he entered the Academy, he worked as a scientific technician on Napea's weather control satellites. 


*110110001001010 "10" (NPC)*

*Assignment:* Science Officer (Computer Technology)
*Rank:*




*Species:* Bynar (Male)

*Image:* "10" is a small diminutive human-like individual, around four-and-a-half feet tall, with a slightly oversized bald head. He wears a small white box on his forehead that allows him to communicate with the Bynaur master computer. 

*Personality:* "10" is a very logical person, much like the Vulcans. He only sees things as "yes" or "no" with no middle ground such as "maybe". Because of this view, he may make decisions that only support that type of viewpoint. 

*History:* After the Bynaurs became a full member in the UFP in 2365, the Bynaur government selected two of its members to go out and explore the galaxy in Starfleet. Do to the advanced nature of the Bynaur intellect and the delicacy of the computer systems of the Ascendant project, Starfleet Command has posted him and his twin "11" on their cadet cruise. "10" showed remarkable ability in the science department and his twin "11" showed much skill in the engineering department. Starfleet Command has issued a guideline that the two of them will serve aboard the same ship. Most of the time, the two are working together on complex computer problems.


----------



## knightemplar (Sep 2, 2009)

*Holograms*

*Carsi (NPC)*
*Assignment:* Ship's Holographic Avatar
*Avatar:* Vulcan (Female)

*Image:* Carsi appears as a middle-aged vulcan female with black hair just above shoulder level. 

*Personality:* The Ascendant-class features a new and unique system, the Library Computer Access and Retreival System Incarnation, shortened to LCARS-I. This artificial and sentient personality, initially designed by young engineering genius Benjamin Sandeker, provides users with a friendly interface able to understand commands and reconfigure ship functionality on the fly. The Artificial Intelligence "Carsi" is able to learn from its interactions from the crew and from experiences; it takes care silently of most of the routine tasks aboard the ship. Carsi tends to be considered as a crew member like any other of the crew than like a computer program. 

*History:* Developed first as a prototype under the direction of Admiral Terence Ogby. the Ascendant-class was developed as a prototype heavy cruiser. Ethical debates raged over the Federation Council and the Advanced Starship Design Bureau: it was considered unreasonable and unethical to give so much power to an artificial intelligence over a starship, when personality routines have been deliberately kept out of LCARS for years. As a result, many limitations to the AI's power have been introduced to keep it as an assistant to the captain, and not the other way around. 


*"Doc" (NPC)*
*Assignment:* Emergency Medical Hologram (EMH) Mark II
*Avatar:* Human (Male)

*Image:* The Starfleet Emergency Medical Hologram (EMH) program is modeled after Dr. Zimmerman's appearance, a middle-aged human with pronounced balding hair. 

*Personality:* The EMH program is a very thorough medical program, the one thing it lacks is a bedside manner. The EMH is programmed with over 5 million treatments from 2,000 medical references and 47 physicians. The program also uses a learning algorithm, allowing it to learn and adapt to new situations. 

*History:* The EMH program was introduced in 2368 in various new Starfleet classes of ships including the Ascendant class. The EMH was programmed by Dr. Lewis Zimmerman of the Jupiter Station Holoprogramming Center, assisted by diagnostic engineer Lt. Reginald Barclay. The EMH is meant as a short-term supplement to a starship's medical staff during an emergency. The EMH is only able to function in areas equipped with holographic projectors. 


*"Scotty" (NPC)*
*Assignment:* Emergency Engineering Hologram (EEH)
*Avatar:* Human (Male)

*Image:* The Starfleet Emergency Engineering Hologram is based off of the Emergency Medical Hologram. The hologram was programmed to look like a young Commander Montgomery Scott, but his uniform has the same yellow color as the rest of the operations crew. 

*Personality:* The EEH program is a very thorough engineering program, programmed with all of the detailed technical schematics and systems of the Ascendant. The Hologram's programming has been limited to be a helper to the Chief Engineer of the starship. 

*History:* The EEH program was introduced in 2370 in various new Starfleet classes of ships including the Ascendant class. The EEH was programmed by Dr. Lewis Zimmerman of the Jupiter Station Holoprogramming Center, assisted by diagnostic engineer Lt. Reginald Barclay. Captain Montgomery Scott was brought in as the template after being found suspended in a transporter beam on the USS Jenolen. The EEH is meant as a short-term supplement to a starship's engineering staff during an emergency. The EEH is only able to function in areas equipped with holographic projectors.


----------



## knightemplar (Sep 2, 2009)

*Civilians*

This is where any civilians aboard the Ascendant will appear.


----------



## knightemplar (Sep 9, 2009)

*Personages Database*

*Doleo* (NPC)

*Assignment:* Starfleet Intelligence
*Rank:*




*Location:* Special Assignment
*Species:* Human

*Image:* Doeo is one quarter Vulcan, but was raised on Earth as a human. He has slight points to his ears. He is an angular man with a prominent nose and deep set, intense eyes. 

*Personality:* Doleo borders on being a fanatic. Only his Starfleet training and orders keep him reasonably balanced. However, he believes the Federation is in terrible peril from the Romulans, and that he is one of the few that recognize it. He takes no pleasure in the things that he has to do in pursuit of Romulan spies - all the personal secrets he has to lay bare - but believes that such disclosure is neccessary. He is relentless in his quest to root out the Tal Shiar. 

*History:* Commander Doleo is in charge of special counter-intelligence unit initally formed to investigate an assassination attempt on Inu Tonstu against Captain Fanon. Doleo's unit uncovered Tal Shiar involvement, but the head of the operation - an operative only known as "Proteus" - got away. Since that time, Doleo has been put in charge of investigating Tal Shiar operations in the Frontier. 


*Fanon, Eliot* (NPC)

*Assignment:* Commanding Officer of the U.S.S. Himori
*Rank:*




*Location:* U.S.S. Himori (Nebula-class Cruiser) 
*Species:* Human

*Image:* Captain Fanon is a tall, slender black human whose hair is beginning to recede in front and turn gray at the temples. He has a charming (if grave) demeanor and is an extremely charismatic speaker. 

*Personality:* He is a serious and thoughtful man. He runs a tight ship - neither alcohol nor synthahol are allowed on board, and checks for sabotage and espionage are ran at least once a month on a random basis. He is deeply honorable and trustworthy, considering his word his bond. 

*History:* Captain Fanon has served along the Nuetral Zone border for close to 30 years. In the last few years, he has engaged Romulan ships three times. Two of those times resulted in an exchange of weapons fire: once an inconclusive battle in which both ships were damaged and withdrew, and once a running battle which he barely escaped alive from a three-warbird ambush. 

*Jorak *(NPC)

*Assignment:* Commanding Officer of Starbase 22
*Rank:*




*Location:* Starbase 22 
*Species:* Vulcan

*Image:* Jorak is a short, burly, middle-aged white vulcan. 

*Personality:* Jorak is a Vulcan, and he commands Starbase 22, a small starbase one light-year from the Romulan border. Its position makes it tactically significant. As one would expect, Jorak takes his duties very seriously. 

*History:* Before commanding Starbase 22, Jorak was a cruiser captain along the Cardassian border, and before that a security officer. He was offered a post at Starfleet Academy teaching large unit tactics, but he truned it down because he felt his talents would serve better along the Frontier. 

*Kiel, Elisa* (NPC)

*Assignment:* Commanding Officer of the 12th Fleet
*Rank:*




*Location:* Starbase 39-Sierra 
*Species:* Human

*Image:* Admiral Kiel is a blonde human woman of average height, in her mid-fifties. 

*Personality:* Despite her rank, Admiral Kiel is a very normal, ordinary person. She does not insist upon formalities of uniform and military address. She would rather have honest input than respect.

*History:* Admiral Kiel is a level-headed, straight forward officer - in many ways the Starfleet ideal. She started her career as an engineer on the Cardassian border, served for several years as a liaison to a Vulcan diplomat, captained a science vessel in deep space, and spent the rest of her shipboard career in the Frontier before being promoted to Admiral. She is fluent in Romulan, Klingon, Arteline and several Harelian dialects. She also bowls a 180 game. 

*Kirk, Jamie S.* (NPC)

*Assignment:* Detached Diplomatic Duty
*Rank:*




*Location:* Unknown
*Species:* Human

*Image:* Jamie Kirk is short, slight and rather delicate in appearance. She has dark brown hair with lighter brown highlights that stops just before her shoulders. She wears a yellow duty uniform, as she has been trained as a ship's engineer. 

*Personality:* The ensign's strongest fear is that of one making a mistake, which makes her cautious and easily flustered. She has a talent for engineering, and has personally made the acquantice of Commander Montgomery Scott. 

*History:* Jamie is the grand-neice of the illustrious Captain James T. Kirk of the starship Enterprise fame. She graduated Starfleet Academy as an engineering officer, and then was requested by Admiral Mendez for special duty. Since then, she has served on Admiral Mendez's staff as his specialist in Gorn culture, language and psychology. 

*Potrikos, Ann* (NPC)

*Assignment:* Commanding Officer of the U.S.S. Discovery
*Rank:*




*Location:* U.S.S. Discovery (Nebula-class Cruiser) 
*Species:* Human

*Image:* A short, heavyset woman in her forties, Captain Potrikos conveys a sense of confidence and strength. She has thick, curly hair, black except for a single streak of white. 

*Personality:* Ann Potrikos is an experienced captain with several years of command experience under her belt. All business on the bridge, she relaxes considerably when off-duty. Her calm and professional demeanor serves her equally well in diplomatic negotiations and the weekly poker game. Her favorite snack is ice-cold milk and double chocolate cookies. 

*History:* Previously the captain of the U.S.S. Anduril, Captain Potrikos recently assumed command of the Discovery. She recieved a commendation for bravery after leading the rescue of a kidnapped Betazoid diplomat.


----------



## knightemplar (Sep 9, 2009)

*Reserved*

Reserved for future use


----------



## knightemplar (Sep 9, 2009)

*Places*


----------



## knightemplar (Sep 9, 2009)

*Places 2*

*Deep Space 7*
*



*​*Location:* Theta Eridian

Located 5 light years away from the Acamar homeworld and in the Triangle in which the Klingon, Romulan and Federation Nuetral Zones all meet as well as the Orion Colonies. Deep Space 7 has become an economic trade center as well as a drop off point for Starfleet Officers serving near the Klingon and Romulan Nuetral Zones. 



*Starbase 22*


Location: Galorndon Core System

Starbase 22 is a remote listening outpost less than a light year away from the Romulan Nuetral Zone. The starbase consists of a large administrative hub at the bottom and a large sensor array. The starbase has a small hanger deck that has the U.S.S. Danube runabout and 4 type 7 shuttlecraft. 



*Starbase 39-Sierra*


Location: Chi Eridian System

Starbase 39-Sierra is the home of Fleet Admiral Elisa Kiel, Starfleet Commander of the 12th Fleet, responsible for the security of the Romulan Nuetral Zone. 

The task of this starbase is to coordinate all ship and starbase activies along the Romulan Nuetral Zone. This is one of the major bases along the Nuetral Zone that has a full stardock for upgrading and repairing ships of the 12th Fleet. There are offices for most of the Federation and Starfleet departments here. Everything from a branch of the Federation News Service to a full office for Starfleet Intelligence. 



*Starbase 332*


Location: Jovus System

Starbase 332 has the typical Federation design of most starbases. It has a larger upper section with four docking panels below it. The lowest sections are the cargo holds. Starbase 332 is commanded by Captain Winston Howards, a Starfleet veteran and expert for Romulan tactics.

The task of this outpost is to monitor the Neutral Zone as well as Romulan ship movements.There is a Rapid Response team on the base, which is ready to counteract any possible threats.Additionally SI and FIS have both personnel on this station to perform reconnaissance missions and gain
intelligence about the Romulans.


----------



## knightemplar (Oct 2, 2009)

*Skills*

*Attributes*​ 
Fitness 
Edges: Strength, Vitality 

Coordination
Edges: Dexterity, Reaction

Intellect
Edges: Logic, Perception

Presence 
Edges: Empathy, Willpower

Psi
Edges: Focus, Range
　

*Command Skills*​ 
Administration (Intellect)
Specializations: Bureacratic Manipulation, Logistics, Specific Planetary 
Government, Starship Administration

Command (Presence)
Specializations: Combat Leadership, Military Training, Starship Command

Diplomacy (Presence)
Specializations: Commercial Treaties, Federation Law, Intergalatic Affairs, Intergalatic Law, Planetary Affairs (Earth, Vulcan, and so forth)

Espionage (Intellect)*
Specializations: Counterintelligence, Covert Communications, Cryptography, Forgery, Intelligence Techniques, Observation, Traffic Analysis

Mediation (Presence)*
Specializations: Civil, Commercial, Family, Political

Persuasion (Presence)
Specializations: Debate, Oratory, Storytelling

Planetary Tactics (Intellect)
Specializations: Guerilla Warfare, Mechanized Ground, Small-Unit

Starship Tactics (Intellect)
Specializations: Planetary Support Tactics, Specific Naval Tactics (Federation, Klingon, Romulan)

Strategic Operations (Intellect)
Specializations: Defense-in-Depth, Invasion Strategies, Nuetral Zone Strategies, Specific Strategies (Core, Frontier, Sector)
　
*Operations Skills*​ 
Computer (Intellect)*
Specializations: Computer Simulation/Modelling, Data Alteration/Hacking, Programming, Research

Demolitions (Intellect)
Specializations: Bomb Disposal, Booby Traps, Land Mines, Nuclear Demolitions, Primitive Demolitions, Shipboard Demolitions

Energy Weapon (Coordination)
Specializations: Disruptor, Disruptor, Phaser, Phaser Rifle

Engineering, Material (Intellect)*
Specializations: Aeronautical/Aerodynamic, Civil, Mechanical, Metallurgical, Personal Equipment, Structural/Spaceframe, Vehicular

Engineering, Propulsion (Intellect)*
Specializations: Fusion, Impulse, Ion, Rocketry, Warp Drive

Engineering, Systems (Intellect)*
Specializations: Cloaking Device, Communications Systems, Computer Systems, Environmental Systems, Sensor Systems, Transporter/Replication Systems, Weapons Systems,

First Aid (Intellect)
Specializations: Chemical-Biological First Aid, Species-Specific First Aid, Wound/Combat Trauma

Heavy Weapons (Intellect)*
Specializations: Phaser Artillery, Plasma Mortar

Personal Equipment (Intellect)*
Specializations: Communicator, Environmental Suit, Medical Tricorder, Tricorder, Universal Translator

Planetside Survival (Intellect)
Specializations: Artic, Desert, Forest, Jungle, Mountain, Ocean, Specific World, Urban

Projectile Weapon (Coordination)*
Specializations: Gunpowder Pistol, Gunpowder Rifle, Submachine Gun, Needle Weapons, Gauss Weapons

Security (Intellect)*
Specializations: Law Enforcement, Security Systems

Shipboard Systems (Intellect)*
Specializations: Cloaking Device, Communications, Environmental Control, Flight Control, Mission Ops, Sensors, Tactical, Transporter, Weapons Systems

Unarmed Combat (Coordination)*
Specializations: Aikido, Boxing, Brawling, Karate, Kung Fu, Mok'bara, Starfleet Martial Arts, Vulcan Nerve Pinch, Wrestling

Vehicle Operation (Intellect)*
Specializations: Atmospheric Craft, Close Orbital Craft, Ground Vehicles, Shuttlecraft

Weaponsmith (Intellect)
Specializations: Energy Weapons, Heavy Weapons, Primitive Weapons, Projectile Weapons, Specific Weapon Types

*Sciences Skills*​ 
Life Sciences (Intellect)*
Specializations: Agronomy, Bioengineering, Biology, Bionics, Biotechnology, Botany, Ecology, Exiobiology, Genetics, Microbiology, Palentology, Zoology

Medical Sciences (Intellect)*
Specializations: Exoanatomy, Forensics, General Medicine, Pathology, Psychology, Specific Species Medicine (Vulcan, Klingon, etc.), Surgical Specializations, Toxicology

Physical Sciences (Intellect)*
Specializations: Chemistry, Computer Science, Mathematics, Physics, Temporal Physics

Planetary Sciences (Intellect)*
Specializations: Climatology, Geology, Hydrology, Mineralogy, Oceanography, Planetology, Vulcanology

Social Sciences (Intellect)*
Specializations: Anthropology, Archaeology, Economics, Geography, Paleoanthropology, Political Science, Sociology

Space Sciences (Intellect)*
Specializations: Astrogation, Astronomy, Astrophysics, Space-Time Distortions, Stellar Cartography, Subspace Field Dynamics, Thermodynamics

World Knowledge (Intellect)
Specializations: Specific Planet

*Other Skills*​ 
Acrobatics (Coordination)
Specializations: Balance Walking, Breakfall, Floor Exercises, Gymnastics, Parallel Bars, Rings, Rope Swinging

Animal Handling (Presence)
Specializations: Specific Animal

Artistic Expression (Intellect)*
Specializations: Acting, Cooking, Dancing, Drawing, Klingon Opera, Painting, Poetry, Specific Musical Instrument

Athletics (Fitness)
Specializations: Climbing, Jumping, Lifting, Specific Sport/Game, Running

Bargain (Presence)
Specializations: Artwork, Bribery, Dilithium Crystals, Marketplace Haggling, Weapons

Charm (Presence)
Specializations: Influence, Seduction

Concealment (Intellect)
Specializations: Cache Weapons, Conceal Smuggled Objects, Conceal Weapons

Culture (Intellect)
Specializations: Specific Culture

Disguise (Presence)
Specializations: Specific Race

Dodge (Coordination)

Fast Talk (Intellect)

Gaming (Intellect)
Specializations: Specific Game

History (Intellect)
Specializations: Specific Organization, Specific Planet, Specific Race

Instruction (Presence)
Specializations: Critical Thinking, Exocultural, Teaching

Intimidation (Presence)
Specializations: Bluster, Cross Examiniation, Torture

Knowledge (Intellect)
Specializations: Specific subject )e.g. Vulcan Poetry, Earth Art History, Klingon Opera, etc.)

Languages (Intellect)*
Each Language is a Seperate Skill

Law (Intellect)*
Specializations: Federation Law, Specific Planetary/Government Laws, Starfleet Regulations

Merchant (Intellect)
Specializations: Specific Business Type, Specific Market, Specific Product

Mimicry (Presence)
Specializations: Specific Species (e.g., Klingons, Vulcans), Specific Sex

Politics (Intellect)
Specializations: Intelligence, Maneuver, Propaganda

Primitive Weaponry (Coordination)
Specializations: Bat'leth, Chaka, D'k'tagh, Fencing, Lirpa, Longbow, Mek'leth, Rapier, Sword

Search (Intellect)

Sleight of Hand (Coordination)*
Specializations: Conceal Weapons, Magic Tricks, Pick Pocket

Stealth (Coordination)
Specializations: Hide, Stealthy Movement

Streetwise (Intellect)
Specializations: Locate Contraband, Orion Syndicate, Underworld of Specific Planet or Race

Surveillance (Intellect)*
Specializations: Bugging, Electronic Surveillance, Shadowing, Standard Surveillance

Throwing (Fitness)
Specializations: Grenades, Throwing Blades, Specific Weapon Type

Tracking (Intellect)
Specializations: Specific Planet, Specific Animal Class (Canine, Feline, and so on), Bipedal

Ventriloquism (Intellect)

*Psionic*​ 
Mind Control (Psi)*

Mind Meld (Psi)*

Mind Shield (Psi)*

Projective Empathy (Psi)*

Projective Telepathy (Psi)*

Receptive Empathy (Psi) *

Receptive Telepathy (Psi)*


*- Skill can not be used untrained.


----------



## knightemplar (Oct 2, 2009)

*Skill Tests with Examples*

*Skill Tests*​ 
*Making a Test*

To make a test, you roll a number of six-sided dice equal to the governing attribute. One of the dice should be a different color than the others (this is the Drama die). If the Drama Die rolls a 6 or a 1, the character has probably achieved an especially noteworthy success or failure. If the Drama Die rolls any other number, it works just like a normal die. The player picks the highest die of all the dice (Drama Die included) and adds that number to the character's skill. This total test result is then compared to the difficulty number.

As described above, of the Drama Die rolls a 6 or a 1, the result may be more spectacular than normal. If the Drama Die rolls a 6, the character adds both the Drama Die and the next highest die to his skill when determining his Test result. Usually this will indicate a great success. 
If the player rolls a 1 on the Drama Die, the character may have grievously failed. If all other dice also rolled 1's, then a dramatic failure has occurred. 
If the character only rolls one die for a test, that die is automatically the Drama Die. If it rolls a 6, the character may reroll it once, and once only, and add the two rolls to his skill. 

*Examples of Skill Tests*

Your character has an intellect of 3. You roll a total of 3 dice choosing the highest rolled die. If the drama dice rolled a 6 you would add the two highest dice. Then referring to the skill that was rolled on normal shipboard systems like the tactical system, you would add a 3 to the total, using a medical shipboard system you would add 5 to the total.

Shipboard Systems (Medical) 3 (5) Intellect Skill 

So the dice rolled 2,3,and a 5 on the drama die, the roll would be a 5 and then adding the 5 in medical systems would make it a total of 10, which would be right in the middle of the challenging difficulty roll. 

*Examples of Difficulty Numbers*

Automatic 0, no test required
Routine 3-5
Moderate 6-8
Challenging 9-11
Difficult 12-14
Nearly Impossible 15+

*Success and Dramatic Success*

If the total test result equals the Difficulty number, the character has achieved a marginal success - he's succeeded, but just barely, and some minor complication may have arisen. A marginal success depends on the situation and the individual test, but in some cases it could lead to additional tests in subsequent rounds. 

For example, a character attempting to leap a wide chasm scores a marginal success on his Athletics (jumping) test. The Narrator rules that he makes the jump, but rather than landing on his feet, he barely manages to grab the edge of the far side with his hands. The following round finds him hanging from the ledge, his feet dangling in space. It's probably time for another test. If the total exceeds the difficulty number by six or more, the character has achieved a dramatic success.

*Examples of Successes*

So the dice rolled 2,3 and a 6 on the drama die, since the drama dice rolled a 6 you would add the 6 and the 3 together for 9 then add the 5 of your skill for a 14 on the roll. which would be at the top end of the difficult skill difficulty. 

If you are 6 points or higher on the roll than the test number, I will then tell you have achieved a dramatic success, in which can have extra benefits to the story or character depending on how and when it was rolled.

*Failure and Dramatic Failure*

If the roll is less than the Difficulty number, the character has failed. If he fails to meet the Difficulty number by 6 or more, he has experienced a dramatic failure. Dramatic failures tend to complicate matters, and should relate directly to the task being attempted. They may embarass the character, expose him to injury or harm, put him in a situation where he is in grave danger, require further tests, and so forth at the Narrators direction. 

*Examples of Failures*

So the die rolled 2,3, and a 1 on the drama die. The drama die dictates you have probably failed the test, but if you rolled 1, 1, and a 1 on the drama die or you are 6 less on the roll then the target number, then a dramatic failure occurs. These are bad things, resembling fumbles but can have worse results. 

*Improving Your Roll*​*Edges*

Edges can modify skill tests. Positive edges allow players to roll additional dice when making a test, while negative edges force you to subtract dice from your roll. You can roll one additional die, or subtract one die for each point in a relevant edge. For example, a +2 edge would allow a player to roll two additional dice during a test, while a -1 edge would remove one die from his test attempt. 

*Example of How Edges Affect the Rolls*

Say you had an edge such as logic +1 for your intellect, then you would add an extra die to the roll for a test that deals with logic. There are negative edges that take away die away also, but I dont think any character has one currently.

*Courage Points*

The expenditure of courage points provides another method of increasing test results. A character's courage points often come in handy when a test generates a low total. If failure in a particular task can lead to catastrophic results - the failure of the overall mission or the death of the character, for example - the character can elect to spend up to 4 courage points to improve the test result. Each courage point increases the final test result by 1. The character does not have to decide to add them before he makes his roll; he can add them after he rolls the dice and determines that, without courage points, he would fail the test. A character cannot spend more than 4 courage points in a single round.

*Example of How Courage Points Affect the Roll*

Your start with so many courage points and earn them through heroic deeds and such. You can spend up to 4 courage points to move a die roll up, as long as you declare it before I say you passed or failed the roll. So you had a really difficult medical systems roll to work out a cure for the disease that another character caught. You could take the 14 you rolled and add 4 courage points to make that an 18 roll which is well into the nearly impossible difficulty roll. 

*Special Types of Tests*​*Attribute Tests*

This game is where skill is paramount, but occasionally a character will be called on to make a test based on his natural ability alone. In such cases (called attribute tests), simply roll the attribute dice normally to obtain the test result. The highest die still gives you the test result and drama die rules still apply. However, since you're not using a skill, you don't get to add the skill level to the roll. 

*Opposed Tests*

When one character acts in direct opposition to another character, both characters make appropriate skill or attribute checks. This is referred to as an opposed test, characters do not roll against a predetermined difficulty number, instead they simply roll to obtain a test result. The character who gets the higher test result is the victor. If the two results tie, the character who rolled higher on his drama die is the victor. If the drama die rolls are also tied, then the character who initiated the test wins.

The difference between the two characters' test results during an opposed test determines how much better the victor performed. A character whose test result exceeds his opponents by six or more achieved a dramatic success. Note that the dramatic failure rules do not apply during an opposed test, If one character achieves a dramatic success by exceeding his opponents test result by six, his opponent doesn't also get a dramatic failure. 

*Extended Tests*

Most normal actions resolve themselves quickly in a matter of seconds. You obtain your test result and either succeed or fail. Extended tests cover actions that consist of several distinct parts, or actions of extended durations. They often last for several rounds or longer. Extended tests are composed of turns; before a character begins the extended test, the narrator sets a turn length (anything from one minute to a day or more, depending on the action being attempted). The player rolls once each turn, adding his test results together until he has accumulated a total, cumulative test result set by the narrator. Once the player equals or exceeds the this cumulative number, his character succeeds at the task. Normal or dramatic failures may set the character back a turn or force him to begin the task again.

*Combined Tests*

When several characters work together to accomplish a task (such as an extended test), the narrator may allow them to make a combined test. In a combined test, each participant must make a test with the same skill or attribute. The best test result is used as a base, and each successful test adds 1 to that result (Dramatic Successes add 2). Failures do not add to the total; however, if one of the characters gets a dramatic failure, either a setback occurs (possibly resulting in a subtraction from the total roll) or the group must start again from the beginning. 

*Combat*​*Round Sequence*

_*Initiative *_- each character makes an initiative test, like an opposed test between the characters in the conflict. Each character makes a skill test for the skill he is using - for example, unarmed combat if the character is involved in a fist fight; primitive weapons if he is using knives, clubs, bat'leth or similar weapons; and energy weapon (phaser) when using that weapon. Each characters skill is modified by his reaction edge. The character who gets the highest initiative test result goes first, the remaining characters act in the order of their rolls. If two or more results tie, the character who rolls higher on the drama die is the victor.

A player cannot spend courage points to increase his initiative test result. 

*Actions* - At this point, the acting player informs the narrator how many actions his character will attempt in the round. If the player attempts to perform multiple actions during the round, he may be subject to a multiple action penalty. The narrator assigns any modifiers and the player makes his first attribute or skill test. 

_1. Immediate actions or timed actions_

Characters can take two types of actions during conflict. Immediate actions which take no time, (and do not have to be declared at the start of a round) and timed actions which do have to be declared at the start of the round. Most attacks and other actions in combat are timed, but not all. 

_2. Delayed actions_

Normally a character takes his action when his initiative test indicates he should, but sometimes he will want to wait. In this case, the character may delay his action. If he attempts to use his action to stop or interrupt another characters action, he and the other character must make an opposed test using their coordination (modified by any reaction edges); the character can only act before his enemy if he succeeds with this roll. 

*Reacting to Changing Circumstances*

Sometimes a situation changes due to outside influences or the actions of other characters. Rather than follow through with their declared or planned actions, characters can react to changes in a situation by altering their intended actions. Characters may change their actions to use dodge for evading an attack, primitive weaponry or unarmed combat to parry a blow. 

If a character has planned to take multiple actions, the multiple action penalty applies to his effort to dodge or parry. Characters who are not taking multiple actions may, if they choose, take an extra action to dodge or parry, though a multiple action penalty must then be applied. 

*Surprise*

A character can be surprised - startled into immobility by sudden, unexpected occurrences - which allows an attacker to make an contested action before the character can react. The surprised character cannot perform defensive actions (dodges or parries) or any other actions during this initial attack. 

*Multiple Actions*

It is possible for characters to attempt more than one action during a round. However, if a character tries to do too much at one time, his overall chance of success in each task is dramatically reduced. The first action in a round is "free" - by itself it carries no penalty. For each additional action the character wants to take, there is a +1 difficulty penalty for each action. For example, a character who declares that he will attempt eight actions in a round suffers a +7 difficulty penalty for all attribute and skill checks that round (even the first). In the case of dodging or parrying actions, which don't involve a difficulty, subtract the difficulty penalty from the test result. In short, trying to do too many things at once is a sure-fire guarantee that most or all of them will fail.


----------



## knightemplar (Oct 4, 2009)

*Advantages/Disadvantages*

*Advantages*​ 

*Absolute Sense of Time* (+2) - The character has an enhanced sense of time. This includes the advantage Sense of Time. The character always knows where he is along the timeline. 

*Alertness* (+2) - additional die when making tests in potentially dangerous situations. 

*Alien Upbringing* (+1) - switching development points on race templates. 

*Ally* (+2 to +5) - +2 Fellow officer, local constable, midlevel bureaucrat; +3 Starbase commander, starship captain, judge, high level executive of a company, fairly notorious organized crime figure; +5 Starfleet Admiral, Federation Diplomat, Vulcan Ambassador

*Ambidextery* (+2) - Use either hand, off hand penalty does not affect tests.

*Athletic Ability* (+2) - Character engages in physical activity, he recieves an additional die. 

*Bold* (+1) - Free courage point to spend when you take the initative, gotten through roleplay. 

*Career-minded* (+2) - when the GM awards the character renown points, the character may switch it with renown points under a different aspect. 

*Commendation* (+1 to +3) - +1, Commendations (Prantares Ribbon of Commendation); +2, Minor Award (service award, Palm Leaf of Axanar Peace Mission); +3, Major Award (UFP Medal of Valor, Medal of Honor with clusters)

*Confident* (+2) - the characters eagerness translate into self-esteem backed by preperation. Choose one skill during the game session, during play the character receives an extra die while rolling skill tests with that skill. 

*Contact* (+1 to +3) - +1 Fellow officer, local constable, midlevel bureaucrat; +2 Starbase commander, starship captain, judge, high level executive of a company, fairly notorious organized crime figure; +3 Starfleet Admiral, Federation Diplomat, Vulcan Ambassador

*Cool* (+3) - Stressful situations do not ruffle characters feathers. Whenever in a stressful situation, the character gets a +1 to skill test results as though the character had spent a round preparing. 

*Curious* (+1) - where character is confronted with the unknown, you recieve a free Courage Point to spend. 

*Daring* (+2) - recieve a +1 to test results associated with Fitness or Coordination skills while pursing a goal. 

*Deep Cover* (+2) - The character has estabilished an extremely well developed alternate identity. This is for usually espionage based characters. 

*Department Head* (+1 to +4) - oversees a department on a starship; +1, Oberth or Saber-class ship; +2 Miranda or Intrepid-class ship; +3 Nebula, Excelsior, or Akira-class ship; +4 Galaxy-class ship.

*Double-Jointed* (+2) - recieve an extra die when making a test to escape restraints, being grabbed, or trying to fit in cramped space. 

*Eidetic Memory* (+3) - remembers everything character sees or hears, may use a skill untrained even if can not be normally used. 

*Enhanced Vision* (+2) - advantage gives the equivalent of Night Vision. 
Engineering Aptitude (+3) - receives an additional die when making any engineering test. 

*Excellent Balance* (+1) - receives an additional die when making athletic or acrobatic skill rolls where balance is essential. 

*Excellent Metabolism* (+1) - receives an additional die when rolling to resist the effects of disease, age or posion. 

*Excellent Hearing* (+2) - receives an additional die when making skill tests involving hearing or sound. 

*Excellent Chemoreception* (+1) - receive an additional die when making skill tests involving smell or taste. 

*Excellent Sight* (+2) - receive an additional die when making sight-based skill tests. 

*Famous Incident* (varies) - character recieves 2 Renown points per each Development Point spent. 

*Favor Owed* (+1) - call down a favor from highly placed associate. Once used, the relationship is terminated.

*High Pain Threshold* (+2) - adds die to skill tests resisting physical pain or torture. Modifiers to skill tests by injuries is reduced by 1. 

*Historical Aptitude* (+2) - The character receives an additional die on any historical skill tests. 

*Innovative* (+1) - situation calling for original thinking, receive free Courage Point to spend. 

*Instant Calculator* (+1) - The character is able to process numbers in his head more quickly than most people can do the same task with a PADD. 

*Kolinahr *(+4) - The vulcan character has taken the ritual to purge all emotions in the pursuit of the ideal of pure logic. It may only be taken by vulcans with a logic edge at +2. It adds an additional +2 to all tests in which logic applies. The vulcan must also posses the disadvantage Hide Emotions (-2).

*Language Ability* (+2) - receive an additional die for any language based skill tests. 

*Mathematical Ability* (+3) - receive an additional die for any computer, science and mathematical skill tests. Must know the skill for the die. 

*Medical Remedy* (varies) - character suffers from a medical or physical impaired disadvantage in which this may buy off the disability. 

*Mixed Species Heritage* (+6) - character of mixed parentage, pick the dominant species and use the best of the abilities scores as well as switch skills on race templates. 

*Multitasking* (+2) - perform an additional intellect-based action per round with out suffering a multiple action penalty. 

*Night Vision* (+2) - ignore up to a +2 difficulty penalty for darkness, smoke or other phenoma that obscure vision. This will not work in total darkness. 

*Objective* (+2) - The characters objectively allows him to see patterns without becoming involved with the results. The character receives a +1 test result to any science skill tests results. 

*Patron* (+2 to +4) - +2 Fellow officer, local constable, midlevel bureaucrat; +3 Starbase commander, starship captain, judge, high level executive of a company, fairly notorious organized crime figure; +4 Starfleet Admiral, Federation Diplomat, Vulcan Ambassador

*Periphal Vision* (+1) - receive an additional die for search or observation-based tests. May not see directly behind self. 

*Promotion* (0 to 20) - This can only be bought during the development process. To be promoted during play, the character must earn certain levels of renown points. 

*Prudent* (+2) - the character holds back when others rush to rash action. Any time the character exercises caution, he receives a free courage point to spend in the situation. 

*Psionically Gifted* (+4) - the character possesses an unusally high level of skill and ability with his mental powers. He may roll one extra die whenever making a test with any Psionic skills. 

*Quantum Sense* (+2) - the character has an innate ability to sense the quantum resonance of anything he is touching. 

*Quick-draw* (+2) - receive an additional die which may add to reaction die, when making initiative tests.

*Rapid Healing* (+1) - time to heal naturally is halved. Difficulty rolls to tend to his injuries are reduced by 1. 

*Resolute* (+3) - character does not know the meaning of the word "surrender". Once a course of action has been determined, the character stands his ground. He receives an additional die on all skill rolls when following his goals. (Up to GM whether this bonus is received).

*Sense of Direction* (+1) - once character has visited an area, he always remembers how to get back to it. May not get lost in a place he has visited before. No die roll required. 

*Sense of TIme* (+1) - character has an internal clock and always aware of the time. No die roll required.

*Sexy* (+2) - character is extremely personable and recieves an additional die when making presence-based skill tests on members of the opposite sex. 

*Shrewd* (+1) - character has a keen sense for deception and persuasion. receives a Courage Point to spend when someone tries tro bluff, fast talk, or lie to him.

*Species Friend* (+2 to +5) - character is kown as a friend to a certain species. Bonus to renown checks with that species to see if character has been heard of. +2 Obscure or unimportant race (nanites of Kavis Alpha, Pakleds); +3 lesser or distant race (Breen, Tholians), +4 major or locally important race (Andorians, Cardassians, Tellarites); +5 widespread race (Humans, Klingons, Romulans, Vulcans)

*Strong Will* (+2) - adds an additional die to skill tests when resisting attempts to influence him (such as Fast Talk or Intimidation), also offers protection against Telepathy.

*Synergy* (+3) - work will in groups, add +2 per participant when making combined tests. 

*Tactical Genius* (+3) - receives an additional die to all planetary tactics, starship tactics, strategic operations, and administration (logistics) skill tests. 

*Telepathic Resistance* (+4) - character is immune to telepathy or empathy powers. 

*Temporal Genius* (+4) - The character has a strong intuitave grasp of temporal mechanics and theory. The character receives an additional die when making any skill test involving temporal technology.

*Toughness* (+2) - adds to Fitness edge for purposes of withstanding damage. 

*Weapon Master* (+2 or +4) - character is an expert at the use of a single melee weapon. +2, gets +1 on all tests to hit targets in combat with weapon; +4, gets +2 on all tests to hit targets in combat with weapon. 

*Zero-G Training* (+2) - character is trained to act in Zero-G situations. Character does not suffer penalty for being in zero-gravity
　
*Disadvantages*​ 

*Apathetic* (-2) - the character feels indifferent to the needs and feelings of others. lose one die to skill test involving Presence skills or Medical Science skills unless a Courage Point is spent to hide the indifference. 

*Argumentative* (-1) - character plays "Devil's Advocate" and rejoices when a chance for a debate arrives. character must spend a courage point or engage in an argument for its own sake. 

*Arrogant* (-1) - character believes that he is better than other people or his culture is superior to others. All command, persuasion and charm tests lose one die unless he spends a courage point to resist the temptation to be gratingly superior. 

*Bloodlust* (-2) - whenever the character fights, he can not stop. character must spend a courage point to stop fighting. 

*Chronic Pain* (-2) -character suffers from a medical condition such as an old injury, that causes extreme pain on a constant basis. a presence test (modified by Willpower edge) every game session. Failure indicates a -1 die penalty to fitness and coordination tests for the duration of the scene. 

*Cocky *(-2) - your overconfidence occasionally gets you in trouble. the character must spend a courage point to keep from attempting a skill test in which the character only has one level in the skill. 

*Code of Honor* (-2 to -5) -2, Prime Directive: may not interfere in a planets development; -2, Code of Honesty: never lie, never break your word once given; -2 Code of Fairness: never take advantage of someone weaker; -2, Physician's Oath: may not harm patients under characters care, must treat all patients equally to the best of his ability; -2, Pledge: Never break your word about a particular subject; -3, Vulcan Code: never give in to emotion, solve problems logically, violence breeds emotion; -3, Defender: must protect weak and innocent; -4, Starfleet Code: must uphold the ideals and policies of Starfleet, including the Prime Directive; -4, Klingon : Always avenge an insult, never show cowardice. 

*Dark Secret* (-1 to -3) - something about the character is so horrible, that no must find out the secret. If a character's Dark Secret is revealed, he may earn a large amount of negative renown depending on the nature of the secret. -1, Embarrasing ("You did what at the Academy?"); -2, Career-ruining ("you cheated on a test at the Academy?"); -3, Life-threatening ("You're wanted for Murder?").

*Dependent* (-2) - someone, such as a child or older relative. The character can not abandon his charge and must make every effort to protect those under his care. 

*Duplicate* (-2 or -3) - This is a peculiar version of the rival disadvantage. The character has a duplicate of himself from another timeline or from something like a temproal or transporter mishap. -2, the duplicate is relatively benign; -3, the duplicate is out ot kill the character or out to destroy him. 

*Fanatic* (-2 to -3) - the character is incredibly dedicated to a philosophical ideal. For any skill test involving this ideal, he must spend at least one Courage Point. -2, character is fanatic about an uncommon event or phenomena; -3, the character is fanatic about a common event or phenomena, such as Vulcan isolationism. 

*Greedy* (-1) - Whenever profit is involved, the character must spend a Courage Point to resist the call of money. If he does not, subtract a die form all skill tests made to dissuade him. 

*Hard-hearted* (-2) - The character must spend a courage point to allow him to be swayed by any emotional arguements. 

*Hides Emotions* (-2) - The character receives a one-die penalty on all Presence skills involving emotion, such as Charm, Persuasion, Fast Talk, and most uses of Command. 

*Hypochondria* (-1) - the character frequently believes he is the victim of some awful disease or condition. He frequently pesters the medical staff with self-diagnoses and demands for obscure medical tests. 

*Impulsive* (-1) - rather than listening to reason, the character rushes headlong into situations without thinking. Unless he spends a Courage Point, he will succumb to his impulsiveness. Attempts to dissuade an impulsive character from taking brash action are made at a -1 die penalty. 

*Indecisive* (-2) - It is hard for the character to act decisively. The character receives half of any initiative renown award and receives double a negative initiative renown award. 

*Intolerant* (-1 to -3) - The character does not like a group of people. -1, Breen, Orions, Nausicaans; -2, Humans, Klingons, Romulans, Starfleet Personnel, Cardassians; -3, Everyone but the character's species. 


*Low Pain Threshold* (-2) - The character can not tolerate pain as well as the average person. Any modifier to skill tests while injured increases by 1. The character must also subtract one die from skill tests which involve resisting physical torture or pain, or healing wounds. 

*Medical Problem* (-1 or -3) - The character suffers from an ailment that requires daily medical treatment, -1, The condition is minor, -1 penatly to one attribute; -3, the condition is serious, -2 penalty to one attribute. 

*No Past* (-2) - THe character has no personal history, Most often this is due to the character coming from an isolated world away from computerized civilization. Characters with No Past begin with 0 renown points and can not have any contacts, rivals, allies, or patrons unless they earn them in later play. 

*Obligation* (-1 to -3) - The character owes some kind of obligation to another person. -1, the debt causes a minor inconvienanace; -2, the debt causes severe inconvienance or embarassment. -3, the debt involvesa significant amount of time and could get the character into trouble. 

*Obsessive Tendencies* (-3) - whenever a character decides on a course of action, he becomes totally focused on that action and ignores all other issues in his life. Subtract one die from all Intellect and Presence skill and Attribute tests until the character can once again focus on his goal. 

*Overreaching* (-2) - superiors see you only concerned with the characters career at the expense of others. All discipline renown awards are cut in half if positive, negative awards are doubled. 

*Pacifism* (-1 to -5) - The character is opposed to violence. -1, the character can fight but can not kill nor abandon someone to die, not even an enemy; -3, will fight only in self defense or protect those in his care; -5, The character will not lift a hand against another creature, not even an animal. 

*Phobia* (-2 to -5). A phobia represents fear of a specific item, animal or situation. The extent of the phobia compounds with the frequency of the phobia. -1, Minor phobia, +1 diificulty penalty to all test until situation changes; -2, challenging phobia, +3 difficulty penalty to all tests until situation changes; -3, severe phobia, catatonia, the character freezes up; -1, a rare item or phenomena, trees aboard a starship or Algolian spiders; -2, a common item or phenomena such as enclosed spaces, cats, or stars. 

*Physically Impaired* (0 to -3) - character suffers from a severe physical impairment. 0, missing finger; -1, mute, paralyzed limb; -2 missing limb, deaf; -3 blind, parapelegic.

*Poor Chemoreception* (-1) - characters receives a -1 die penalty to all scent or taste based skill tests. 

*Poor Hearing* (-1) - The character receives a -1 die penalty on all hearing based skill tests. 

*Poor Sight* (-2) -the character receives a -1 die penalty on all sight based skill tests. 

*Reckless* (-2) - lose one die in situations of stress or danger, unless you spend a courage point to curtail your reckless endeavor. 

*Rival* (-1 to -3) - The character has a rival. -1, less powerful or influential than the character; -2, a peer; -3, more powerful or influential than the character. 

*Security Clearance* (+1, +3, and +5) - This gives a higher security clearance than the character's rank. +1, As if +1 rank (minimum of Lt. Commander); +3, as if +2 rank (miminum of Captain), +5, as if +3 rank (minimum of Admiral). 

*Slow Healing* (-2) - The character recovers from wounds slowly. 

*Species Enemy* (-3 to -5) - The character is known as an enemy. -3, lesser or distant race such as Breen or Tholians; -4 Major or locally important race such as Andorians, Cardassians, or Tellarites; -5, widespread race such as humans, klingons, romulans or vulcans. 

*Sworn Enemy* (-1 to -3) - the character has been targeted by someone as an adversary. -1, a lone person; -3 a small group, such as the Duras family; -3 an organization with a far reach or great power such as the Orion Syndicate or the Klingon Empire. 

*Temporal Intolerance* (-1) - Character with this disadvantage do not tolerate temporal or dimensional shifts well. Any time the character moves to a different point in the space-time, the character suffers disorientation and confusion for a period of 1-6 turns. The character suffers a -2 penalty to all skill checks at this time and must make a fitness time to avoid becoming physically ill from the time shift. 

*Vengeful* (-1 or -2) - in the past, someone wronged the character and the character wants revenge. When dealing with an object of his vengeance, he must spend a Courage Point to keep from attacking. -1, Uncommon such as a person or a remote race such as the Breen or Nausicaans; -2, Common such as Starfleet, Klingons, or Vulcans. 

*Weak Will* (-2) - The character has a weak will. He is easkily influenced and cracks quickly. The character rolls one less die from fast talk or intimidation. He is also suceptible to Telepathy. 

*Weakness* (-2) - The character is extremely frail and is considered to have a -1 fitness for the purpose of resisting injury. 

*Zero-G Tolerance* (-2) The character can not tolerate a lack of gravity. He must make a coordination test against a moderate difficulty or immediately becomes dizzy.


----------



## knightemplar (Oct 9, 2009)

*Melee and Ranged Combat*

*Unarmed and Melee Combat Manuevers*

Aim (Untrained):Aiming is more of a ranged skill, but this will allow usage of Called Shots with Primitive Weapon and Unarmed Combat Skills.

Block (Untrained/Trained): This allows parrying of unarmed and primitive weapon skills. This may be used without training in these skills. The character rolls either an appropriate Skill Test in Unarmed Combat or Primitive Weapons depending on the current combat or a Coordination test and then subtracts 3 to establish Difficulty for hitting him with such attacks. If the character is trained in Unarmed Combat or Primitive Weapons and has that weapon equipped, then the character does not subtract the 3 for establishing Difficulty. 

Choke Hold (Trained): The base difficulty for this attack is an 8, unless the opponent is blocking, in which it becomes and Opposed Test. This maneuver is typically used when attacking a target from behind; if used while facing the target, increase the difficulty by +1. If the paractioner's Unarmed Combat Test succeeds, the victim suffers 1d3 (roll 1d6 and divide by 2) Stun Damage and cannot speak or shout for help. The victim and the practioner may engage in an Opposed Test roll using Fitness (modified by Strength edge) if the victim tries to escape. The Choke Hold may be maintained in succeeding rounds if the practioner does nothing else, retains conciousness, and succeeds in preventing the victim from escaping. 

Cross (Trained): The base difficulty for this attack is an 7, unless the opponent is blocking, in which it becomes and Opposed Test. If the character has been trained in Unarmed Combat skills, the base damage for the attack then becomes 4 +1d6 plus the character's Strength edge if applicable.

Disarm (Trained): The base difficulty for this attack is an 9, unless the opponent is blocking, in which it becomes and Opposed Test. This maneuver allows a practioner to disarm an opponent by striking the opponent's weapon from his hands or "locking" the weapon and tearing it out of his grasp. If the Test succeeds, the two characters must engage in Opposed Tests with their Fitness (modified by Strength); the practioner recieves a +2 bonus to his Test result. If the practioner wins the Opposed Roll, his opponent's weapon ends up 1d6 meters away; if he fails, his opponent retains the weapon. 

Grab (Untrained): The base difficulty for a grab on an opponent is a 9. If successful, the attacker has grabbed his opponent and effectively immobilized him, preventing him from taking any other action but trying to break free. The characters must make an Opposed Test using Fitness (modified by Strength) each round to determine whether the grabbed character can break free. This Opposed Test is an Immediate Action, but may only be attempted once per round.

Headbutt (Trained): The base difficulty for this attack is an 6, unless the opponent is blocking, in which it becomes and Opposed Test. If the character has been trained in Unarmed Combat skills, the base damage for the attack then becomes 2 +1d6 plus the character's Strength edge if applicable. The attacker wins initiative over his opponent for the next round, as the opponent is stunned for a few seconds.

Jab (Trained): The base difficulty for this attack is an 7, unless the opponent is blocking, in which it becomes and Opposed Test. If the character has been trained in Unarmed Combat skills, the base damage for the attack then becomes 4 +1d6 plus the character's Strength edge if applicable.

Kick (Untrained/Trained): The base difficulty for this attack is an 8, unless the opponent is blocking, in which it becomes and Opposed Test. The base damage on a Kick for an untrained character is 3 + 1d6. If the character has been trained in Unarmed Combat skills, the base damage for the attack then becomes 4 +1d6 plus the character's Strength edge if applicable.

Legsweep (Trained): The base difficulty for this attack is an 8, unless the opponent is blocking, in which it becomes and Opposed Test. If the character has been trained in Unarmed Combat skills, the base damage for the attack then becomes 4 +1d6 plus the character's Strength edge if applicable. If this is used with a Primitive Weaponry skill, then the attacker adds +1 to his damage with his weapon. 

Lunge (Trained): The base difficulty for this attack is an 8, unless the opponent is blocking, in which it becomes and Opposed Test. If this is used with a Primitive Weaponry skill, then the attacker adds +4 to his damage with his weapon plus the character's Strength edge if applicable. The attacker moves up to 3 meters (minimum 1 meter) and thrusts his blade into the target.

Overhead Smash (Trained): The base difficulty for this attack is an 8, unless the opponent is blocking, in which it becomes and Opposed Test. If this is used with a Primitive Weaponry skill, then the attacker adds +3 to his damage with his weapon plus the character's Strength edge if applicable. 

Punch (Untrained/Trained): The base difficulty for this attack is an 7, unless the opponent is blocking, in which it becomes and Opposed Test. The base damage on a Punch for an untrained character is 2 + 1d6. If the character has been trained in Unarmed Combat skills, the base damage for the attack then becomes 4 +1d6 plus the character's Strength edge if applicable.

Rake-Punch (Trained): The base difficulty for this attack is an 7, unless the opponent is blocking, in which it becomes and Opposed Test. If the character has been trained in Unarmed Combat skills, the base damage for the attack then becomes 3 +1d6 plus the character's Strength edge if applicable

Riposte (Trained): This parries unarmed hand-to-hand attacks. The character then rolls a Primitive Weapons skill for the weapon he is holding to establish a Difficulty for hitting him with such attacks. If the attack fails (i.e. the block succeeds), the character may make a Slash or Thrust attack with a +2 bonus to the Test result. Furthermore, he automatically gains initiative over the that opponent in the next round. If the character chooses to use an attack other then Slash or Thrust, then these benefits do not apply. 

Roundhouse Punch (Untrained/Trained): The base difficulty for this attack is an 8, unless the opponent is blocking, in which it becomes and Opposed Test. The base damage on a Roundhouse Punch for an untrained character is 3 + 1d6. If the character has been trained in Unarmed Combat skills, the base damage for the attack then becomes 4 +1d6 plus the character's Strength edge if applicable.

Short Slash (Trained): The base difficulty for this attack is an 7, unless the opponent is blocking, in which it becomes and Opposed Test. If this is used with a Primitive Weaponry skill, then the attacker adds +2 to his damage with his weapon plus the character's Strength edge if applicable. The attacker makes a rapid slash with his blade. 

Side Thrust (Trained): The base difficulty for this attack is an 6, unless the opponent is blocking, in which it becomes and Opposed Test. If this is used with a Primitive Weaponry skill, then the attacker adds +1 to his damage with his weapon plus the character's Strength edge if applicable. The attacker moves to one side of his opponent and thrusts with one of his blades in a sweeping motion. 

Snap Punch/Kick (Untrained/Trained): The base difficulty for this attack is an 6, unless the opponent is blocking, in which it becomes and Opposed Test. The base damage on a Snap Punch/Kick for an untrained character is 1 + 1d6. If the character has been trained in Unarmed Combat skills, the base damage for the attack then becomes 2 +1d6 plus the character's Strength edge if applicable.

Strike (Trained): The base difficulty for this attack is an 9, unless the opponent is blocking, in which it becomes and Opposed Test. If the character has been trained in Unarmed Combat skills, the base damage for the attack then becomes 2 +2d6 plus the character's Strength edge if applicable.

Sunrise Slash (Trained): The base difficulty for this attack is an 9, unless the opponent is blocking, in which it becomes and Opposed Test. If this is used with a Primitive Weaponry skill, then the attacker adds +4 to his damage with his weapon plus the character's Strength edge if applicable. The character attacks with a sweeping slash intending to cut the target with multiple blades of the weapon. 

Throw (Trained): The base difficulty for this attack is an 7, unless the opponent is blocking, in which it becomes and Opposed Test. If the character has been trained in Unarmed Combat skills, the base damage for the attack then becomes 1 +1d6 plus the character's Strength edge if applicable. The target is then thrown to the ground and suffers penalties for being prone until he gets to his feet (which takes an action).

Thrust (Trained): The base difficulty for this attack is an 8, unless the opponent is blocking, in which it becomes and Opposed Test. If this is used with a Primitive Weaponry skill, then the attacker adds +3 to his damage with his weapon plus the character's Strength edge if applicable. The attacker makes a deep, straightforward thrust with his blade. 

Uppercut (Trained): The base difficulty for this attack is an 7, unless the opponent is blocking, in which it becomes and Opposed Test. If the character has been trained in Unarmed Combat skills, the base damage for the attack then becomes 5 +1d6 plus the character's Strength edge if applicable.

Vulcan Nerve Pinch (Specialized): The base difficulty for this attack is an 8, unless the opponent is blocking, in which it becomes and Opposed Test. If the character has been trained in this skill, the base damage for the attack then becomes 3 +2d6 of Stun damage only, Strength does not add to the damage.
*　*
*Unarmed and Melee Combat Styles*

Anbo-Jytsu (Primitive Weapon)

Anbo-Jytsu is a special form of staff-fighting developed in 2168 by Kathar Eltrin, a native of Alpha Centauri. Some regard it as the "ultimate evolution in the martial arts", though most scholars and fighters consider it a gross exaggeration. It is a highly effective fighting style in the right circumstances. Anbo-Jytsu practioners fight with their eyes closed. Eltrin, who was blind, created the style so that she could defend herself from ruffians. Her teachings, and the teaching of her (normally sighted) students, have stressed a reliance on other senses other than sight when fighting. Anbo-Jytsu students develp extremely heightened sense which allow them to hear an opponent's slightest footstep or swing, feel the air currents which his movements create, and even tell by smell where he stands. 

Maneuvers: Aim, Block, Jab, Strike. 
Advanced Maneuvers: Legsweep, Overhead Smash
Special Techniques: Axe Strike (-1 difficulty with Overhead Smash); Rising Sidestrike (-1 difficulty with Strike); Sweeping Sidestrike (-1 difficulty with Legsweep)
Requirements: Primitive Weaponry (Staff) 2(3) or higher; Search (Anbo-Jytsu Senses) 3(4) or higher.

Boxing (Unarmed Combat)

This fighting style indepently represents a wide variety of styles developed independently all over the galaxy, from the namesake sport of Earth, to the _kharakom_ of the Andorian clans to the i_drial_ of Alpha Centauri, to the Klingon _qEl'qrA_ (sometimes called smash-fist by other species). All of them are minimalistic styles which rely on punching and blocking; they contain no kicks, grabs, joint-locks, nerve strikes or other maneuvers. A boxer simply trades powerful blows with his opponent until one of them falls. 

Maneuvers: Aim, Block, Cross, Jab, Punch
Advanced Manuevers: Uppercut
Special Techniques: Jackhammer (+1 Damage for Uppercut); Lightning Cross (-1 Difficulty for Cross/Jabs).
Requirements: Unarmed Combat (Boxing) 1 (2) or higher. 

Chakra Hramdal (Primitive Weapon)

Known in Federation Standard as "Andorian knife-fighting", chakra hramdal is an Andorian fighting style which uses the chaka, or three-bladed Andorian "knife"' It is a fast-paced, brutal fighting art which concentrates almost totally on atack - the practioner is supposed to kill his opponent so quickly that elaborate dodges and binds are not necessary. It can be preformed only with a chaka; it cannot be used barehanded or with other weapons. 

Maneuvers: Aim, Block, Cheenach (Side Thrust), Jenac (Thrust), Shesra (Short Slash)
Advanced Maneuvers: Kellash (Riposte), Shestaal (Sunrise Slash)
Special Techniques: Ashrand ("Eyeblink Counterattack" +1 bonus to Jenac or Shesra which follows a block in the Kellash movement)l Taltesh ("Bloody Dawn" +1 damage for Shestaal); Trelac ("Evasive Thrust" -1 difficulty for Jenac). 
Requirements: Primitive Weaponry (Chakra) 2 (3) or higher. 
　
Fencing (Primitive Weapon)

Fencing, an ancient sword-fighting art from the European reqion of Earth, uses blocks, disarms, and quick slashes and thrusts to create an often-deadly fighting style. Although best known in he modern universe as a form of sport which employs capped, nonedged swords and protective gear to remove most of the risks.

Maneuvers: Aim, Beleste/Fleche (Lunge), Block, Slash, Thrust
Advanced Manuevers: Fraissement (Disarm), Riposte
Special Techniques: Improved Disarm (+1 bonus to Fitness roll when using Fraissement); Improved Lunge (+1 damage with Bellestra/Fleche); Improved Thrust (-1 Difficulty for Thrust)
Requirements: Primitive Weaponry (Sword) 1 (2) or higher. 
　
Starfleet Martial Arts (Unarmed Combat)

Knowing its officers often get into situations where hand-to-hand combat is unavoidable, Starfleet scoured the galaxy looking for the best fighting maneuvers to teach its members. It combined those maneuvers into an eclectic style known simply as Starfleet Martial Arts. 

Maneuvers: Aim, Block, Grab, Kick, Punch, Strike, Throw 
Advanced Maneuvers: Choke Hold, Disarm
Special Techniques: None
Requirements: Unarmed Combat (Starfleet Martial Arts) 1 (2) or higher. 

Tatharoc (Unarmed Combat)

Tatharoc was developed by the Orions of Rigel VII at some unknown point in their checkered past. According to Federation scholars' best guess, Tatharoc, which use rapid kicks, clawlike "rake-punches", and vicious headbutts, was developed by normal Orions in an effort to compete with, or contain, the animalistic subcaste of their race. Many people can learn Tatharoc fairly easily, so the art long ago passed beyond the confines of the Rigel system and its peoples. 

Maneuvers: Aim, Block, Headbutt, Kick, Punch
Advanced Maneuvers: Rake-Punch, Throw
Special Techniques: Devil's Claw (+1 Damage for Rake-Punch); Iron Forehead (+1 damage for Headbutt).
Requirements: Unarmed Combat (Tatharoc) 1 (2) or higher.

*Movement Manuevers*

Dodge: There is no difficulty to hit the dodging character, but the Dodge Test Result becomes the Difficulty Number to hit the character. 

Dropping Prone: A form of Dodge. 

Getting to one's feet: This has a difficulty number of 3 to stand back up. This may be modified by other actions, including an attacker's action.

Dive for Cover: This has a difficulty number of 7 to perform this form of Dodge. It also allows the character to move up to 5m at no penalty, every meter beyond the 5 adds 1 to the test's difficulty number. 

Drop and roll: This has a difficulty number of 4 to perform this form of Dodge. It also allows the character to move up to 1m at no penalty, every meter beyond the 1 adds 1 to the test's difficulty.

Tackle: This has a difficulty number of 9 to perform this attack. The character moved up to 5m and tackles his opponent; a successful attack means the opponent is knocked down (unless he is substantially larger or stronger than the character), takes 2d6 Stun damage, and, if the character desires, is Grabbed under the Unarmed/Melee combat chart. Tackle requires a Coordination Test or Unarmed Combat Test. 

*Ranged Combat Difficulty*

During Ranged Combat, the Narrator detemines the difficulty based on the shooter's distance from the target. This distance - or range - is described as Point Blank, Short Range, Medium Range, or Long Range. Of course, if an opponent attempts to dodge the attack, the Difficulty equals his Dodge Test Result, as with melee combat.

Point Blank: This attack is made with Routine Difficulty and a starting target number of 3.

Short Range: This attack is made with Routine Difficulty and a starting target number of 4.

Medium Range: This attack is made with Moderate Difficulty and a starting target number of 7.

Long Range: This attack is made with Challenging Difficulty and a starting target number of 10. 
*　*
*Hit Locations/Called Shot*

*2:* The target has been struck in the left upper arm. For a called shot this is a +3 addition to the difficulty of the test. If the test succeeds, the target must make a Moderate (7) Coordination roll to hold on to any held items, including weapons. 

*3:* The target has been struck in the right upper arm. For a called shot this is a +3 addition to the difficulty of the test. If the test succeeds, the target must make a Moderate (7) Coordination roll to hold on to any held items, including weapons. 

*4:* The target has been struck in the left lower arm/hand. For a called shot this is a +4 addition to the difficulty of the test. If the test succeeds, the target must make a Challenging (9) Coordination roll to hold on to any held items, including weapons. 

*5:* The target has been struck in the right lower arm/hand. For a called shot this is a +4 addition to the difficulty of the test. If the test succeeds, the target must make a Challenging (9) Coordination roll to hold on to any held items, including weapons. 

*6:* The target has been struck in the right or left side of the chest. For a called shot this is a +2 addition to the difficulty of the test.

*7:* The target has been struck in the abdomen/stomach. For a called shot this is a +1 addition to the difficulty of the test. If the test succeeds, the target takes x 1.5 damage.

*8:* The target has been struck in the left upper leg/thigh. For a called shot this is a +2 addition to the difficulty of the test. If the test succeeds, the target reduces all of his movement to half normal. 

*9:* The target has been struck in the right upper leg/thigh. For a called shot this is a +2 addition to the difficulty of the test. If the test succeeds, the target reduces all of his movement to half normal. 

*10:* The target has been struck in the left lower leg/foot. For a called shot this is a +4 addition to the difficulty of the test. If the test succeeds, the target reduces all of his movement to quarter normal. 

*11:* The target has been struck in the right lower leg/foot. For a called shot this is a +4 addition to the difficulty of the test. If the test succeeds, the target reduces all of his movement to quarter normal. 

*12:* The target has been struck in the head. For a called shot this is a +5 addition to the difficulty of the test. If the test succeeds, the target takes x2 damage.

In addition, after a character has determined which location he has hit, he can elect to "slide" the result to another hit location based upon how proficient he is with the mode of the attack. He can "slide" the attack one step up or down for each point he has in the Skill he used to make the attack. For example, Ensign Dirksen, with an Energy Weapon (Phaser) 2 (3) Skill, can elect to "slide" a hit 3 locations in either direction on the scale when he hits a target with a phaser blast. He rolls a hit location of 7. As a result, he can slide the hit location up to 3 locations in either direction - anywhere from 4 - 10. Since he does not want to strike the target character in the abdomen - location 7, a potentially fatal shot - he instead elects to "slide" the hit to the target's right hand (location 5), hoping the target will drop his weapon. 

*Damage and Healing
* 
If an attack succeeds, the target of the attack may be injured or even killed. The amount of Damage done by the attack indicates its level of severity. Obviously, a roundhouse kick that does 6 points of damage is far less severe than a phaser blast that does 20 points. Some forms of attack cause a set amount of famage (normally based on your fitness and any Strength edge you might possess). Other forms, most notably energy weapons, deliver a variable amount of damage (requiring you to make a die roll). Dramatic successes typically add 1-2 extra damage dice, and Courage Points may not be spent to increase the Damage roll. The Drama die does not apply to Damage rolls. 
 
Taking Damage
 
A character can withstand an anount of damage equal to his Resistance (Fitness + Vitality edge + applicable armor). Any damage which exceeds the target's resistance affects the target directly. Additionally, every character has seven Wound Levels to describe the effects of damage (usually as a result of combat). At each of the seven levels, a character can take damage equal to their Resistance. For a standard human character with a Fitness of 2 and no Vitality edge, this would result in 2 points of resistance on each of the seven Wound Levels. 

A character can spend Courage Points to increase his Resistance for one combat scence, at the rate of one Courage Point per point of Resistance. Any damage that exceeds a character's Resistance affects the character directly. 
 
Effects of Injuries
 
When a character becomes injured, he weakens and his ability to act becomes impaired. Minor injuries have little effect, but as the character's injuries worsen, he becomes less able to function effectively. A character's current injury status and the current degree of impairment, is described by seven Wound Levels. All characters are considered to be Healthy until they suffer damage or injury.
_ 
Healthy: _The character suffers no impairment (this is his normal, uninjured state).
_ 
Stunned: _The character suffers a +1 Difficulty to all tests (or -1 to Initiative tests and dodge rolls until healed). This penalty is in addition to whatever other penalties apply.
_ 
Injured: _The character has been thrown to the ground and is in such pain that further actions this round are impossible. He is able to act the next round but suffers an additional +1 Difficulty to all Tests (This is cumulative with the stunned Difficulty penalty so -2) until healed.
_ 
Wounded: _The character has been thrown to the ground and is in such pain that further actions this round are impossible. Until he recieves first aid or medical attention, he suffers an additional +2 Difficulty to all Tests (This is cumulative with the stunned and injured Difficulty penalty so -4) until healed.
_ 
Incapacitated: _The character has been thrown to the ground and rendered unconcious for 2-12 minutes. Once awake, the character can not move or perform actions until first aid or medical attention has been recieved. 
_ 
Near Death: _The character is so severely wounded that without immediate medical attention, death is inevitable. If a Near Death result is achieved, the character falls prone and unconscious and will die after his Fitness + Vitality edge in minutes. A successful Routine (4) First Aid Test will stabilize the character, though medical attention - in a sickbay, for example - is required. If the character does not recieve the required medical attention, a new First Aid Test must be made every hour, or the character will fall unconscious and die.
_ 
Killed: _The character dies. 

Your character can take an amount of damage (from one or more attacks) equal to his Resistance before dropping to the next level. For example, an uninjured Starfleet security officer with a Resistance of 3 (Fitness 4, Vitality -1) could take 3 points of damage before becoming Stunned. It would take an additional 3 points of damage before his status dropped to Injured. All points in a given Wound Level must be crossed off before your character drops down to the next level. If the security officer had only taken 2 points of damage, instead of 3, he would remain healthy until he suffered an additional point of damage. 
 
Stun Damage
 
Some weapons - Federation phasers, for example - can be configured to inflict nonlethal damage. Starfleet standard operating procedure requires phasers to be set on stun, at least initially. For a weapon set on stun, roll damage normally. A Wounded result or worse indicates the character is rendered unconcious. The length of time the character remains unconcious depends on the weapon and its settings - refer to individual weapon descriptions for more details. but about one to two minutes is typical. For each damage point beyond wounded, a human character remains unconscious for an additional 5 minutes. 

Similarily punches and other unarmed melee attacks usually cause Stun damage. When the damage from an unarmed melee attack reaches the Incapacitated level, the injured character is rendered unconscious. Ordinarily it is not possible to kill a character with Stun damage, But if a character continues to attack an unconscious foe with Stun damage attacks, he will begin to do normal damage, and can, if attacks the helpless foe long enough, kill him. 
When characters regain consciousness after being stunned by a Federation phaser, for example, they are considered healthy. No residual damage remains (unless they were further attacked when they were unconscious) and they do not have to make Fitness tests to heal. If a character was rendered unconscious by unarmed combat damage (in a fistfight, for example), he regains consciousness at the lowest level of the Stunned Wound Level. 
* 
Healing
* 
Characters heal injuries in a number of ways: natural healing, receiving First Aid or receiving advanced medical treatment. 
 
Natural Healing
 
Character s that do not recieve medical attention can heal naturally, though recovery is slow, painful and often incomplete. The character must rest for a certain amount of time, and can then attempt to make a Fitness Test (modified by the Vitality edge). Any character attempting to heal naturally is essentially bedridden - attempts at exercise or work adds +1 Difficulty to his Fitness Tests during recovery. A Stunned character must rest for 1d6 minutes before attempting a healing roll. An Injured character must rest for 1d3 days before attempting a healing roll; a Wounded character must rest for 1d6 days; an Incapicitated character, 1d3 weeks; a Near Death character, 1d3 months. Of course, the Narrator may rule that special or unusual circumstances allow a character to make Fitness Tests more quickly.

1-3: Character's health worsens; treat as injury of one step worse than injury suffered (for example, as a Wounded injury if character was injured). This result does not apply to characters who are only Stunned.

4-6: No effect; character still suffers from injury at the same level.

7-9: Partial recovery; character still suffers from injury, but at one level better (for example, a Wounded character would become merely injured, and a Stunned character would be back at full health).

10-12: Partial to full recovery; character still suffers from injury, but at two levels better (for example, an Incapacitated character would become merely Injured).

13+: Full recovery. Character regains all Wound Levels and returns to a Healthy state.
 

Medical Attention
 
Characters can also recover from their injuries by receiving medical care - either first aid or the more advanced medical attention available in a sickbay. Depending on the nature of the injury, this may be accomplished quickly (a round or two), but may require much more time (equivalent to the recuperation periods described under natural healing. The First Aid skill and standard medical kits can be used to stablize or heal wounds in the field. Such field medicine requires the character to have at least a rudimentary knowledge of first aid or medicine. 

Advanced medical care requires more than just a medkit or a tricorder - it requires the continued attention of doctors and nurses in a sickbay or hospital. Characters must know an appropriate Medical Sciences skill an have proper facilities to administer this kind of care. In general use the following as benchmark difficulties for using medical tricorders and medical kits to heal wounds. Reduce the difficulties by 2 if the character is recieving advanced medical care.

Stunned: This is a base Routine difficulty of 4 to diagnose and heal. 

Injured: This is a base Moderate difficulty of 7 to diagnose and heal. 

Wounded: This is a base Challenging difficulty of 10 to diagnose and heal. 

Incapacitated: This is a Difficult difficulty of 13 to diagnose and heal. 

Near Death: This is a base Impossible difficulty of 15 to diagnose and heal.


----------



## knightemplar (Jan 3, 2010)

*Space Combat Maneuvers*

*Manuevers*

During combat, starships act by performing manuevers. The manuevers follow a standard format. 

_Name of Manuever_

Prerequistites: This would list the skill and what skill level is needed to perform the manuever. 

Special: Either the manuever that must be successfully executed prior to evecuting the manuevers, or restrictions on when the manuever can be employed. For example, before a ship can use Target Subsystem, it must first have successfully executed a Lock On manuever, while the Full Stop Manuever can not be performed immediately after a Fast Attack Manuever. If a manuever requires that you do multiple manuevers first, you must fo these manuevers in the order listed. For instance to execute a Cochrane Deceleration manuever, for instance, you must first Come About, then Match Speed, then execute a Cochrane Deceleration. Restrictions only apply to the previous manuever, either in the current round or from the round before. If you perform an Evasive Attack as the last manuever in one round, you can not Fire as your first manuever in the second round, although you could execute another manuever then Fire. 

Duration: May manuevers have a duration of "instant." The Manuever is performed, takes effect immediately, then ends. 

Difficulty: This would list the base skill difficulty number for the skill test. 

Effect: The maneuver's effects on combat between Starships.


*Listing of Manuevers*


_Antimatter Pod Detonation_

A desperate starship equipped by antimatter pods and offline weapon systems can try to eject a pod and detonate it, like a torpedo. 

Prerequisite: Starship Tactics (Starfleet) 3
Special: This requires Lock On and Point Blank or Short Range. Starship weapon systems must be damaged or offline. 
Duration: Instant
Target Number: 7
Effect: If the Manuever succeeds, the pod does 40 points of damage to the enemy. If the pod was detonated at Point Blank range, the acting ship suffers 20 points of splash damage.

_Chain Collisions_

The ship fires at its target, hoping to send it on a collision course with one of its allies, or at least hoping that good-sized hull fragments will collide with the other ship. 

Prerequisite: Shipboard Systems (Tactical) 3
Special: Cannot be used after Evasive Attack or Full Attack. Requires Shields to be down on opposing ship. 
Duration: Instant
Target Number: 7
Effect: If the Manuever is a complete success, both ships suffer damage as per a minor collision. In the case of a dramatic success, a major collison happens. 

_Close_

The Starship closes the distance between it and an opposing vessel, often to bring its weapons into more effective range. 

Prerequisite: Shipboard Systems (Flight Ops) 1
Special: This cannot be used after Evasive Attack, Fast Attack, or Picard Maneuver. 
Duration: Instant
Target Number: 4
Effect: Decreases range by 1 increment for a success, 2 increments for a dramatic success. You may choose to decrease range by less than the increment indicated by the skill test result. 

_Cochrane Deceleration_

An extremely fast and difficult stop, the Cochrance Deceleration forces an ipposing ship to fly past the starship using this maneuver. 

Prerequisite: Starship Tactics (Starfleet) 3
Special: The ship must have revently done a Come About and Match Speed manuever this round or in the previous round. 
Duration: Special
Target Number: 7
Effect: The acting ship must successfully Come About and Match Speed before attempting this maneuver. When successfully performed, the acting starship gains a +2 bonus from attacks made by the primary target for the remainder of the round. In addition, the tactical officer may immediately perfrom one tactical manuever in excess of the ship's action for the current round at no penalty. The tactical officer must still make the appropriate skill test. Cochrane Deceleration automatically increases the distance between the acting ship and its primary target by one range increment (from short to medium, for example) and brings the ship to a Full Stop (as per the maneuver).

_Come About_

The starship performs a quick turn to avoid an incoming attack. 

Prerequisite: Shipboard Systems (Flight Ops) 1
Special: None
Duration: Instant
Target Number: 4
Effect: Come About allows a ship executing this maneuver to break an opponent's target lock. If the primary target does not have Lock On, then add +2 to the opponent's difficulty to attain it this round. The maneuver only affects the acting ship's primary target, and only affects one opposing ship per use. 

_Combine Fire_

Several starships combine their fire on their primary target, under the lead of the acting ship, in an attempt to penetrate the shields more efficiently. 

Prerequisite: Starship Tactics (Starfleet) 3
Special: Lock On is required. 
Duration: Instant
Target Number: 7 + 2 per ally combining fire
Effect: The target number of this maneuver is 7 +2 per ally combining fire. If successful, the acting ship gets an immediate tactical maneuver to attack the primary target. It gets a damage bonus equal to 125% of the weapon being used to combine fire. In the case of a dramatic success the damage bonus is equal to 150% of its standard damage. 

_Concentrate Fire_

The Starship closes the distance between it and an opposing vessel, often to bring its weapons into more effective range. 

Prerequisite: Shipboard Systems (Tactical) 3
Special: This cannot be used after Evasive Attack or Fast Attack. 
Duration: Instant
Target Number: 7
Effect: When applying this maneuver, choose one weapon system, such as phasers, disrupters, or photon torpedoes. For each missle launcher or beam bank available of the given weapon, the tactical officer can choose to apply a -2 penalty to the skill test made to attack, for a bonus of 25% to the weapons damage up to a maximum of 200%. 

_Disengage_

The Helm disengages from battle entirely, either prepatory to warping away or to change targets in the middle of combat. 

Prerequisite: Shipboard Systems (Flight Ops) 3
Special: None
Duration: Instant
Target Number: 7 +2 per opponent currently engaged. 
Effect: Before executing the manuever, you must declare whether you are leaving the battlefield or changing primary targets. Withdrawing has a skill test of 7 plus 2 per opponent currently engaged in the battle. This test represents the helmsman's ability to steer a course clear of opposing ships. Failure could indicate that another opponent blocked the ship, or that the helmsman of the primary target vessel maintains a close distance. If changing primary targets, no skill test is necessary. The new target now becomes your primary target until you disengage again, or the target is destroyed. In either case, the manuever leaves your ship vulnerable to attack. Your ship suffers a +2 to your opponent's tactical rolls until your next helm manuever. 

_Dodge_

The acting ship chooses a vector, begins its movement, but before completing it, changes direction completely in a dodging feint versus one ship. 

Prerequisite: Shipboard Systems (Flight Ops) 3
Special: Can not be used after Full Stop
Duration: Instant
Target Number: 7 
Effect: Choose a ship, if the manuever succeeds, the acting ship gains a +4 difficulty to the opponent's tactical roll to hit the acting ship. If the roll is a dramatic success, the acting ship gains a +6 roll to the opponent's tactical roll to hit the acting ship. If the roll is a faillure, the opposing ship gains a +4 bonus to hit the acting ship. If the roll is a dramatic failure, the opposing ship gains a +6 bonus to hit the acting ship.

_Evasion_

The ship performs a series of sharp turns and dodges to shake off attackers. 

Prerequisite: Shipboard Systems (Flight Ops) 3
Special: None
Duration: Instant
Target Number: 7 +2 per opponent currently engaged. 
Effect: For each attacker, the ship wants to shake off, the helmsman adds +2 to the difficulty roll of his System Operations (Helm) test. The dodged ships lose Lock On. Those that didn't have Lock on add a +4 penalty to the difficulty of their tactical skill test to attack the ship the next time they act.
This manuever is similiar to Minimal Aspect, Come About, and Hard About in that it allows the breaking of an attacker's lock. However, there is no modification to the range (as in Hard About), and it works against a number of attackers, unlike Hard About and Come About. It is harder to perform than Minimal Aspect, that also works against a number of attackers, but it makes the ship harderer to attack as well. 

_Evasive Attack_

The starship performs an unexpected evasive manuever while attacking at the same time. 

Prerequisite: Starship Tactics (Starfleet) 5
Special: Come About or Hard About, must Close. 
Duration: Special
Target Number: 10. 
Effect: This maneuver allows the acting starship to increase range to the primary target by +1 range increment, grants a +5 bonus to the next helm manuever executed, and the tactical officer may perform a free Fire manuever. The helm manuever bonus lasts until the target's next action. Thus if the target takes an action after Evasive Attack, but before the acting starship executes its Helm Manuever, the +10 bonus is lost. 
　
_Exploit Weakness_

The acting ship looks for a minute flaw in the its primary target's defensive systems, from a momentary weakness in the shields to a fluctuation in the power grid. 

Prerequisite: Shipboard Systems (Tactical) 5
Special: Lock On, a succeeded sensor test analyzing the ship's status, which is used only to look for the weakness.
Duration: Instant
Target Number: 10. 
Effect: Before using this maneuver, the acting ship must have successfully analyzed its target's status. The weakness is used as a "piece of information" given about the target vessel - i.e. a success allows the sensor officer to find about the weakness and nothing else, a Dramatic Success gives away the weakness and another piece of information.

Then, the ship can use the maneuver, the ship fires one of its weapon systems at the target, just like the Fire Maneuver. However for the duration of the maneuver the damage threshold of the target's shields is reduced by 25%, in the case of a Dramatic Success the target's shields damage threshold is reduced by 50%. 

As an additional effect, it is possible to try to beam personnell aboard the enemy ship by exploiting the weakness, if this manuever is a success. This then requires a System Operations (Transporter) test at a 10 target number. In the case of a failure, the beam-out fails and may be attempted only at the next succeeded execution of this maneuver. For a Dramatic Failure, all characters transported suffer a mix-rematerialization. A number of personnel up to the number of personnel transporters may be transported in this manner. 

A new sensor test analyzing the target's status must be rolled for wach new execution of this manuever - the defensive array weakness is always erased by the ship's attack, as power is redistributed to sustain the impact, making a new scan necessary to find another "blind spot". 

_Fast Attack_

The starship rapidly closes the distanct to an opponent and speeds past him, firing weapons throughout the strafing run. 

Prerequisite: Starship Tactics (Starfleet) 5
Special: Must Close by two range increments in one maneuver. 
Duration: Instant
Target Number: 10. 
Effect: If successful, the maneuver allows the acting ship a free Multi-weapon maneuver and increases the range to the primary opponent by 2. The tactical officer must make an attack skill test as normal (see Multi-weapon). This manuever does not occur a multiple action penalty for the one Multi-weapon maneuver. The attacking ship must have closed the distance to the defending ship by two range increments with one maneuver, either in the current, or the previous, round. 

_Feint_

The acting starship behaves as it was attacking its target in a particular manner, but changes its attack vector at the last moment, creating an effect of suprise and increasing the impact of its weapon fire. 

Prerequisite: Shipboard Systems (Tactical) 3
Special: Cannot be used after Evasive Attack, Fast Attack, or Z-Axis. 
Duration: Instant
Target Number: 7
Effect: When applying this maneuver, choose a weapons array such as torpedos or phasers. The acting ship may choose to make itself more open to attack, in order to increase the efffect of the weapons penetration. On a success, the acting ship gives the defending ship a +2 bonus to hit it with its next maneuver, but reduces the defending ships shields by 10% for this attack only. In the case of a Dramatic Success while using this maneuver, the shields will be reduces by 25% for this attack only.

_Fire_

The basic attack command, the starship fires either its beam weapons, photon torpedos, or other weapons. 

Prerequisite: Shipboard Systems (Tactical) 1
Special: Cannot be used after Evasive Attack, Fast Attack, or Z-Axis. 
Duration: Instant
Target Number: 4
Effect: The starship fires one weapon system at its primary target. 

_Fire in Passing_

The acting ship takes the opportunity to fire on a ship at range, that is not its primary target, as it passes near. 

Prerequisite: Shipboard Systems (Tactical) 3
Special: Targeted ship at medium range or closer. 
Duration: Instant
Target Number: 7
Effect: Make an attack roll on a ship that is not the primary target, and that is at medium range or closer. Apply one weapon effect normally, as per the fire manuever. 

_Forge Readings_

Using the Navigational Deflector as an emitter for a certain type of energy, a ship can try to fool its enemies' sensors. It can try to create an echo of itself, or a shadow of its warp signature, for example, creating the illusion that there are two ships instead of one.

Prerequisite: Starship Tactics (Starfleet) 1
Special: Starship with a functional Navigational Deflector
Duration: Instant
Target Number: 4
Effect: If the maneuver succeeds, the ship's engineer must take an Systems Engineering test at a target number of 10 to create an illusion. If the test succeeds, roll 1d6 for each enemy ship intending to take the acting ship as primary target. On an odd result, the acting ship is indeed taken as primary target; on an even result the image is taken. If the test is a dramatic failure, the Navigational Deflector burns out. 

The illusion lasts for a certain time, determined by the test result of the manuever roll: one round for a Success, three rounds for a Dramatic Success. However, if any enemy ship succeeds at a Tactical Maneuver against the illusion, the trick is revealed and all effects lost. Enemy ships having taken the image as primary target may choose freely another primary target at he beginning of the following round. 

This maneuver may only be used once in combat. 

_Full Attack_

The starship lays down a withering hail of fire, attacking with every available weapon at a multitude of targets. 

Prerequisite: Starship Tactics (Starfleet) 5
Special: Lock On, Match Speed, must be at Point Blank or Short range. 
Duration: Instant
Target Number: 10
Effect: This is an extremely difficult maneuver to perform. The acting ship must currently have Lock On and Match Speed, as well as be in the Point Blank or Short range increment. If successful, the tactical officer may perform both the Multi-fire and Multi-weapon maneuvers with no multiple action penalty. The officer declares the order in which ships are attacked, starting with the primary target, and declares which weapon systems are being used. A failed attack test does not halt the chain of attacks.

_Full Stop_

The starship comes to a full stop, making it essentially an immobile weapons platform. The ship sacrifices mobility, and increases the likelihood of being attacked, for an improved chance to successfully attack. 

Prerequisite: System Operations (Flight Ops) 1
Special: Cannot be used after Fast Attack. 
Duration: Until another Helm maneuver is performed.
Target Number: 4
Effect: This manuever grats a +2 bonus to System Operations (Tactical) skill tests, but also grants opponents a +2 bonus to their tactical tests.

_Hard About_

A steeper turn than Come About, the starship makes a sudden turn to improve its position or to avoid attacks. 

Prerequisite: Shipboard Systems (Flight Ops) 3
Special: None 
Duration: Instant
Target Number: 7
Effect: This maneuver produces the same effects as Come About with the added value of allowing you to increase or decrease the range to your primary target, as your ship uses its sharp turn to improve its position. A ship executing this maneuver to break an opponent's Lock On. If the primary target does not have Lock On, then add a +4 difficulty to the target's tests to gain Lock On. This maneuver only affects the acting ship's primary target; opponents that nominate the acting ship are not affected. Thus, Hard About only affects one opposing ship per use. 

_Head On Approach_

The acting ship approaches its primary target straight-on, then moves out of the way at the last moment in order to pass behind. This is a risky strategy since both ships pass very near one another. 

Prerequisite: Shipboard Systems (Flight Ops) 3
Special: Cannot be used after Immelman Turn. 
Duration: Instant
Target Number: 7
Effect: If the maneuver is successful, the acting ship finds itself at Point Blank range of its target, and gains a +2 bonus to tactical maneuvers against its primary target until next round. If it fails, both ships suffer Full Collision damage. 

_Immelmann Turn_

An Immelmann Turn is a sharp, sustained turn that results in the hunter becoming the hunter.

Prerequisite: Starship Tactics (Starfleet) 3
Special: Close, Hard About. 
Duration: Special
Target Number: 7
Effect: This Maneuver affects opponents by making it more difficult to perform Helm or Tactical maneuvers. With a successful test, all opponents with the acting ship as their primary target suffer a -4 penalty if their next action is a Helm or Tactical maneuver. In addition, ships performing this maneuver automatically close with their primary target by one range increment (no test required). 
　
_Intercede_

The acting ship tries to interpose itself between an attacked ship and its attacker, in order to protect it by drawing enemy fire.

Prerequisite: Shipboard Systems (Flight Ops) 3
Special: Can not be used after an Evasive Attack, Full Attack; object to protect of equal size or smaller than the acting ship. 
Duration: Special
Target Number: 7
Effect: If this maneuver is a success, the acting ship interposes itself in between the attacking ship and the one the acting ship is trying to defend. One ship attacking the protected ship can not fire beam weapons at its target and suffers a +3 penalty to the test when firing warheads. The attacker also can not reduce the range seperating it from its primary target for as long as the maneuver lasts. These effects remain as long as the range between the attacker and the acting ship does not change, or when the acting ship decides to break intercession. In any case, the attacking ship can freely choose to abandon its primary targer and choose the ship that interposed itself as the new primary target. 

_Land_

This maneuver allows ships with atmospheric capability to land on planets, starbases' landing pads, asteroids ...

Prerequisite: Shipboard Systems (Flight Ops) 1
Special: Ship in Low Atmosphere planet of any class other than J or T, or ship at Point Blank range of its mother ship. Match Speed if mother ship is moving. 
Duration: Instant
Target Number: 4
Effect: To have a character perform this maneuver, the Narrator might weant to add some penalties due to the condition, such as visiblity or the stability of landing ground. If the maneuver is successful, the ship manages to land. In the event of a failure, the approach maneuver fails, and the Helm officer has to try again; in the case of a Dramatic Failure, the ship crashes more than it lands, and suffers damage equal to double its size. Crash damage is halved if the shuttle tries to land in a shuttlebay with emergency forcefields raised. 

_Lock On_

The tactical officer locks weapons onto a opposing ship, concentrating the ship's fire against a single opponent. The ship's targeting computers give attack priority to the affected opposing ship, making attacks against other vessels more difficult. 

Prerequisite: Shipboard Systems (Tactical) 1
Special: None 
Duration: Lasts until broken by another maneuver. 
Target Number: 4
Effect: Establishing Lock On with a target increases the effectiveness of your weapon systems and allows you to execute more complex attack commands. Once Lock On has been achieved, it lasts until broken by an opposing ship's maneuver, and until then affects all attack test made by the attacking ship. Lock On provides a +1 bonus to skill tests made to attack the target ship. 

_Match Speed_

The starship matches its speed relative to that of its primary target. This not only enables other, more sophisticated maneuvers, it makes the target easier to hit. 

Prerequisite: Shipboard Systems (Flight Ops) 3
Special: Cannot be used after a Z-Axis. 
Duration: Lasts while range is maintained.
Target Number: 7
Effect: With a successful skill test, the starship matches speed with its primary target. While the two ships maintain the same relative distance - both ships remain at the same range increment they were at when Match Speed was executed - the starship performing this maneuver gains a +2 bonus to System Operations (Tactical) tests made to attack. For example, the Ascendant is at short range from a Romulan Warbird when it performs a Match Speed maneuver; so long as the two ships remain at short range, the Ascendant gains a +2 bonus to attack tests. This often the first maneuver executed in a round on the ship's initiative. 

_Maximum Coverage_

The ship orients itself toward its primary target so as to maximize the impact of its weapon arrays. 

Prerequisite: Shipboard Systems (Flight Ops) 1
Special: None. 
Duration: Instant
Target Number: 4
Effect: If the maneuver is successful, the overall damage of the ship's next tactical maneuver is increased by 10%. In the case of a Dramatic Success, the overall damage is increased by 25%. If the acting ship does not perfrom a tactical maneuver just after Maximum Coverage, then the effects are lost.

_Multi-Fire_

The starship fires one weapons system at multiple ships, regardless of its primary target. 

Prerequisite:Shipboard Systems (Tactical) 3
Special: All targets must be in the same range increment. 
Duration: Instant
Target Number: 7 + 1 for each opponent fired at.
Effect: Choose one weapon system affected by this maneuver - such as beam weapons or torpedoes. The starship fires this system at multiple targets. The tactical officer declares which ships he's targeting and the order of attack before he makes his first roll (though the primary target must be attacked first). Roll one attack test for each target, suffering a cumulative +1 test difficulty for each target fired at after the first. For example, firing at the primary target has no Multi-Fire penalty, but firing on the secondary target incurs the +1 test difficulty making the difficulty on average an 8. A failed attack does not halt the chain of attacks, each weapon's damage is figured seperately. 

_Multi-Weapon_

The starship fires two or more weapon systems (phasers and photon torpedos, for example) at one opponent. 

Prerequisite: Shipboard Systems (Tactical) 3
Special: Lock On 
Duration: Instant
Target Number: 7
Effect: With a successful skill test to attack, the primary target suffers damage from each weapon system employed. The damage is combined and compared to the target vessel's shields. Damage that exceeds the target's shields is then applied against the ship's hull rating and then to the ship itself.

_Open_

The starship opens the distance between it and an opposing vessel, ofetn to make attacks by the opposing ship less effective or to leave the battlefield entirely. 

Prerequisite: Shipboard Systems (Flight Ops) 1
Special: None. 
Duration: Instant
Target Number: 4
Effect: Successfully executing this maneuver increases range by 1 increment for a success and two increments for a Dramatic Success. You may choose to increase the range by less than the increment indicated by the test result (only opening the range by 1 increment if two are indicated). Ships that move beyond extended have left combat range, and are considered to have fled the battle (though a new battle may be initiated if the opposing ships pursue).

_Photonic Pulse_

Focusing an intense emission of photons in its main deflector dish, a ship can release a high-energy pulse that can blind enemy sensors. 

Prerequisite: Starship Tactics (Starfleet) 3
Special: Point Blank or Short range; ship with a functional navigational deflector. 
Duration: One to three rounds. 
Target Number: 7
Effect: If the maneuver succeeds, the ship's engineer must take a Systems Engineering test at target number 10 to charge the deflector. If the test succeeds, the primary target's sensors are knocked offline for a certain time, determined by the test result of the maneuver roll. One round for a success and three rounds for a Dramatic Success. If the engineering test is a Dramatic Failure, the acting ship suffers the effects of the pulse for two rounds, and the navigational deflector burns out. 

_Picard Maneuver_

Made Famous by its inventor, Captain Jean-Luc Picard, this maneuver is especially difficult to perform. The starship takes advantage of relavistic time dilation by using a short warp speed burst to appear in two places at once, then fire on its opponent. 

Prerequisite: Starship Tactics (Starfleet) 5
Special: Close, Lock On. 
Duration: Instant
Target Number: 12
Effect: The acting starship must first Close and achieve Lock On to prepare for time dilation and the offensive action. Upon performing this maneuver, the acting starship generates an after image that results in a +5 penalty to the opposing ship's tactical maneuvers for this round. In addition, the tactical officer may perform one tactical maneuver at no multiple action penalty and make the appropriate skill test for the tactical maneuver. 

_Plasma Field_

A ship can attempt to channel warp plasma through its navigational deflector, emitting it as a coherent energy beam to try and knock the enemy's propulsion system out of commision. 

Prerequisite: Starship Tactics (Starfleet) 5
Special: Point Blank or Short range; starship equipped with a warp system and a functional navigational deflector. 
Duration: Instant
Target Number: 10
Effect: If the maneuver succeeds, the ship's engineer must take an Systems Engineering (Navigational Deflector) test at a difficulty number of 7 to focus the beam. If the test succeeds, the primary target's propulsion system suffers damage and goes offline. If the Engineering test is a Dramatic Failure, the scting ship suffers the effect of the plasma field, and the navigational deflector is burned out. 

_Ramming Speed_

In a last ditch effort to stop the enemy no matter the cost, the starship rams into the opposing vessel. Although this sacrifices both ship and crew, it usually destroys the opposing ship. 

Prerequisite: Shipboard Systems (Flight Ops) 3
Special: Point Blank range, cannot be used at Full Stop. 
Duration: Instant
Target Number: 7
Effect: The Helmsman makes a System Operation test against the target number. This reflects actually hitting the other ship. The target ship suffers a Major Collision, as well as the acting ship. 

_Random Fire_

Where one doesn't know where the target is, for example if the ship is blind or the enemy is cloaked, a desperate way to fight is to shoot widly in all directions in a hope to hit something. 

Prerequisite: Shipboard Systems (Tactical) 3
Special: None. 
Duration: Instant
Target Number: 7
Effect: As this maneuver implies shooting blind, if the ship's sensors are offline, the usual -4 penalty is not applied for this maneuver. Only beam weapons can be used for Random Fire. If this maneuver succeeds, the acting ship actually hits the target. However, since the weapon has been fired in short pulses, it lacks real power. Only a third of the damage (rounded down) is applied. On a Dramatic Failure, the ship hits an ally. 

_Reassess Battle_

The commanding officer takes some time to reassess the tactical situation of the battlefield, hoping to see a way to gain an advantage. 

Prerequisite: Starship Tactics (Starfleet) 3
Special: None. 
Duration: Until Initiative changes
Target Number: Not applicable
Effect: The acting starship makes a new initiative roll (reduced by -2 to account for the combat stress), and keeps this new score as if it was the one rolled at the beginning of combat. The new acting order takes place at the following round and onwards. 

_Shallow-Z_

The maneuver is a variant of the Z-axis, easier to perform but with lesser advantages. The ship either dives or climbs following a shallow vector, taking advantage of the third dimension of space to orient itself. 

Prerequisite: Shipboard Systems (Flight Ops) 1
Special: None. 
Duration: Instant
Target Number: 4
Effect: If the maneuver is successful, the acting ship gains a +1 to the next maneuver, if its a Helm or Tactical maneuver. If a Command maneuver is executed after Shallow-Z, the effects are lost. 

_Shield Dimple_

This technique implied firing a beam weapon at the opponent's shield to weaken them in one point, then firing immediately a warhead, hoping the shield will let it pass and that it will detonate directly against the enemy hull. 

Prerequisite: Shipboard Systems (Tactical) 3
Special: None. 
Duration: Instant
Target Number: 9
Effect: When attempting this maneuver, choose a beam weapon and a warhead weapon to be used. If the maneuver is a success, apply directly the warhead damage to the enemy's structure ignoring shields. People can be transported aboard the enemy ship in the short time, the window opens. 

_Shield Disruption_

The ship reconfigures its navigational deflector to emit a beam of anti-protons, or an interferometric pulse, at very short range against its target. This may disrupt enemy shields. 

Prerequisite: Starship Tactics (Starfleet) 3
Special: Starship only; functional navigational deflector; Point Blank range. 
Duration: Instant
Target Number: 7
Effect: If the maneuver succeeds, have the ship's engineer roll a Systems Engineering rool at TN 10. If this succeeds, the tactical officer may perform a Fire maneuver for free - but no damage is applied, instead, if the Fire maneuver succeeds, the target's shield strength is reduced to 0. If the engineering test is a Dramatic Failure, the navigational deflector burns out. 

_Shield Repulsing_

The acting ship reversed the polarity of its shields, then brushes its primary target's so as to push it through space, sending it tumbling out of the way. The acting ship may also manage to "bounce" on its target's shields, increasing the distance seperating both ships. 

Prerequisite: Starship Tactics (Starfleet) 5
Special: Used by ships on ships only; Point Blank range, can not be used after a Full Stop, shield grid or similiar systems installed sbard the acting ship, must be used immediately after a succeeded System Operation (Shields) test. 
Duration: Instant
Target Number: 10
Effect: Immediately before using this maneuver, the science officer must roll a successful Starship Operations (Shields) test to pinpoint and reverse the shield's polarity. Then if the maneuver succeeds, the target gains a +1 penalty to all Helm maneuvers for the next round, and the range between the ships is increased by 1. In the case of a Dramatic Success, the range is increased by 2. In case of a failure, the two ships suffer damage as per a Minor Collision; for a Dramatic Failure, a Major Collision happens. 

_Solar Flare_

A ship can attempt to generate a solar flare by firing an electromagnetic pulse into the corona of a star. This is a very dangerous maneuver to perform - but very efficient. 

Prerequisite: Starship Tactics (Starfleet) 5
Special: Acting ship is in the star's low atmosphere.
Duration: Instant
Target Number: 12
Effect: If the maneuver succeeds, a massive solar slare is generated, obliterating everything in its path (300 million kilometers in a straight line), from ship to station. If it results in a Dramatic Failure, the acting ship is obliterated as well. 

_Spread_

The ship fires several weapons at once in a screen to increase the chances of hitting, but at the sacrifice of pinpoint accuracy. 

Prerequisite: Shipboard Systems (Tactical) 1
Special: Can not be used after Evasive Attack, Fast Attack or Z-Axis.
Duration: Instant
Target Number: 4
Effect: When applying this meneuver, choose one weapon system, such as phasers, disruptors, or photon torpedoes. This maneuver grants a +1 to the skill test made to attack, for every 10% of damage the tactical officer is willing to deduct off the weapon's damage, up to a maximum of 30%. 

_Swoop_

Like Z-Axis, the acting ship takes advantage of the third dimension of space, but the objective here is to gain a better aim: the acting ship swoops on its target, hoping to fire more easily. 

Prerequisite: Shipboard Systems (Flight Ops) 3
Special: Can not be used after a Full Stop, Z-Axis or Immelmann Turn. 
Duration: Instant
Target Number: 7
Effect: If the maneuver is a success, the acting ship gains a +2 bonus to its next tactical maneuver. The maneuver must take place just after Swoop, otherwise the effects are lost. 

_Take Cover_

The acting ship tries to hide behind a large object and relatively static, such as a large asteroid, a planet or a starbase, in order to suffer less from enemy fire. 

Prerequisite: Shipboard Systems (Flight Ops) 3
Special: Can not be used after Evasive Attack or Full Attack; object ot hide behind is at Point Blank range, bigger than the ship and bigger than a planet. 
Duration: Until broken, or the range with cover changes. 
Target Number: 7
Effect: If this maneuver is a success, one attacker can not fire beam weapons at the acting ship and suffers a +3 penalty to difficulty when firing warheads. The attacker can not reduce the range with the acting ship. These penalties are canceled as soon as the range between the attacker and the cover changes.
If the result is a Dramatic Failure, the acting ship is considered to have entered the phenomena, with no penalties to the attacker. If this is irrelevant (i.e. the ship attempted to hide behind an asteroid) then a Major Collision occurs. In any case, the chosen attacker can freely choose to abandon its primary target and choose the object that served as cover as the new primary target. 

_Take Off_

This maneuver allows ships with atmospheric ability to take off from their landing point. 

Prerequisite: Shipboard Systems (Flight Ops) 1
Special: Landed ship
Target Number: 4
Effect: If the maneuver is successful, the ship manages to take off. The ship loses all effects relative to landing. In the case of a Dramatic Failure, the ship takes off momentarily then crashes back again, suffering damage equal to its size. 

_Target System_

The tactical officer targets a specific system on an opposing ship - a weapons system, the propulsion system - in the hopes of disabling it. If the attack penetrates the target's shields, the damage is inflicted directly to the system in question. 

Prerequisite: Shipboard Systems (Tactical) 3
Special: Lock On
Duration: Instant. 
Target Number: 7
Effect: Choose a system targeted by the maneuver and make an attack test. With a successful attack test, apply damage directly to the targeted system (rather than to the ship's structural damage). 

_Target Secondary System_
The tactical officer shooses a specific secondary system on the attacked ship - fire supression, escape pods... - and fires on it in an attempt to disable it. 

Prerequisite: Shipboard Systems (Tactical) 5
Special: Lock On. 
Duration: Instant. 
Target Number: 10
Effect: Choose a secondary system targeted by the maneuver and make an attack roll. If it succeeds, the chosen system goes offline until repaired. 

_Thruster Knockout_

The acting ship brushes its primary target's shields in an attempt to knock out its thrusters. therefore hampering its normal helm operations. 

Prerequisite: Starship Tactics (Starfleet) 3
Special: Used by ships on ships only, ship and target equipped with shields, Lock On, Match Speed. 
Duration: Until helm penalties reach 0. 
Target Number: 7
Effect: If the maneuver succeeds, the target loses -1 to all Helm maneuvers for the next round. In the case of a Dramatic Success, the target loses -3 to all Helm maneuvers for the next and following rounds. These penalties are reduced by 1 on the following and continued rounds until they are reduced to 0. Thruster Knockout can not be attempted for as long as the target suffers helm modifiers due to a previous Thruster Knockout maneuver. 

_Tractor Disruption_

The ship or station modulates its tractor beam emitters against its primary target so as to create an energy surge in its systems, hoping to disrupt them. 

Prerequisite: Starship Tactics (Starfleet) 3
Special: Functional Tractor Beams, Lock On, Point Blank range, enemy status successfully analyzed. 
Duration: Instant 
Target Number: 9
Effect: The manuever may only be attempted if the acting ship has already anlyzed its primary target's status (System Operations (Sensors) 3) explicitly looking for the right tractor beam modulation. If the maneuver is successful, the acting ship must then succeed at an Systems Engineering (Tractor Beam) roll at a target number of 10. If the test is successful, the target suffers two critical hits to its propulsion system if its a starship, or to its power system if its a station. If this test is a Dramatic Failure, the tractor beams are destroyed. 

_Tractor Dodge_

The ship tries to use its tractor beams in a desperate attempt to deflect weapons' fire. 

Prerequisite: Starship Tactics (Starfleet) 3
Special: Functional Tractor Beams, Lock On.
Duration: Until next round. 
Target Number: 7
Effect: If the maneuver is successful, the acting ship gains a bonus against its primary targets attacks The primary target's difficulty to attack the acting ship will increase by 5. 

_Tractor Hold_

The ship tries to disrupt its primary target's moves by locking a tractor beam on it. 

Prerequisite: Starship Tactics (Starfleet) 1
Special: Lock On, target at Point Blank or Short range, towable with the available tractor beams. 
Duration: Until broken. 
Target Number: 4
Effect: For every two points needed over the target number, the target ship looses a -1 to all maneuvers to a maximum of a -3. 

_Tractor Lock_

The ship tries to hold its primary target in place, to prevent it from escaping. 

Prerequisite: Starship Tactics (Starfleet) 3
Special: Lock On, Point Blank range, towable with the available tractor beams. 
Duration: Instant 
Target Number: 7
Effect: If the maneuver is a success, the acting ship becomes completely immobile and therefore gains automatically the effects of Full Stop. However, it can not attack the ship it holds in its tractor beam because of closeness. The locked ship can not go to warp. The targeted ship suffers a penalty equal to the acting ship's size in all helm maneuvers. Tractor Lock lasts until broken by the acting ship, or if the targeted ship manages to escape the lock, either by overloading the generators - inflict damage to the operational secondary system then roll a successful Systems Operations (Operations) test at a target number of 12. This can be lowered to 9 through the sacrifice of the navigational deflector; this may be attempted only once - or through talented piloting - pull off a Dramatic Success during an opposed test pitting the acting ship attempting a helm maneuver, and a reliability test for the opponent's tractor beam system. 

_Verteron Pulse_

A ship can attempt to emit a verteron pulse, through its navigational deflector. These particles interfere with subspace, knocking out vital ship systems. 

Prerequisite: Starship Tactics (Starfleet) 5
Special: Point Blank range, starship equipped with an navigational deflector. 
Duration: Instant 
Target Number: 10
Effect: If the maneuver succeeds, the ship's engineer must take an Systems Engineering test at a target number of 10 to focus the verteron pulse. If the test succeeds, the enemy ship's shield, propulsion and sensor systems are knocked out for a certain time. The time is determined by the test result of the maneuver roll: one round for a success, and three for a Dramatic Success. If the test is a Dramatic Failure, the acting ship suffers the effect of the pulse, and the navigational deflector is burned out. 

_"Watch and Learn"_

The tactical officer fires a warhead in the vicinity of enemy ships, then uses a beam weapon to detonate it, sending an EM shockwave to disrupt systems. 

Prerequisite: Shipboard Systems (Tactical) 3
Special: All targets in the same range increment; acting ship equipped with a warhead launcher and a beam weapon. 
Duration: Instant 
Target Number: 7
Effect: If the maneuver is successful, all targets are rolled against seperately. If the maneuver succeeds, the opposing ship will take damage to its operations system and it will be considered offline until repaired. 

_Z-Axis_

The starship takes advantage of the three-dimensional nature of space to gain a better position or maneuver out of danger. 

Prerequisite: Shipboard Systems (Flight Ops) 3
Special: None. 
Duration: Instant 
Target Number: 7
Effect: With a successful test, the ship changes its position along the vertical axis (either up or down, player's choice). If the ship's next maneuver is a Helm maneuver, the player making the test gains a +3 bonus to the skill test. The bonus is lost if the next maneuver is not a Helm maneuver. In addition, a Z-Axis maneuver allows the acting ship to either close the distance to their primary target by one range increment, or break an opponent's Lock On. The effect must be chosen prior to making the skill test.


----------



## knightemplar (Jan 6, 2010)

*Manuevers Pt2*

*Manuever Patterns*

Attack Patterns try to position the ship so as to maximize the damage caused, to gain a tactical advantage, or to attack with caution, trying to minimize the damage to the ship. 

_Alpha_ Close, Fire

_Beta_ Evasive Attack, Multi-fire, Open
_Beta-2_ Hard About, Fire
_Beta-3_ Hard About, Multi-fire
_Beta-4_ Minimal Aspect, Swoop, Fire

_Delta_ Maximum Coverage, Fire
_Delta-2_ Swoop, Fire
_Delta-3_ Swoop, Multi-weapon
_Delta-4_ Multi-weapon, Close, Multi-weapon
_Delta-5_ Shallow-Z, Fire

_Kappa-1_ Maximum Coverage, Swoop, Fire
_Kappa-2_ Full Attack, Open

_Omega_ Minimal Aspect, Evasive Attack
_Omega-2_ Maximum Coverage, Multi-fire
_Omega-3_ Evasive Attack, Evasion
_Omega-4_ Close, Multi-Weapon

_Sierra_ Swoop, Exploit Weakness
_Sierra-2_ Come About, Feint
_Sierra-3_ Minimal Aspect, Multi-fire
_Sierra-4_ Swoop, Feint
_Sierra-5_ Full Attack, Full Attack

Defensive Patterns allow an attacked ship to escape, dodge, or position itself in a more favorable position for an assualt. Sometimes Defensive patterns accomplish all that.

_Charlie_ Come About, Shallow-Z
_Charlie-1_ Z-axis, Minimal Aspect

_Epsilon_ Shallow-Z, Z-Axis
_Epsilon-1_ Come About, Hard About
_Epsilon-2_ Minimal Aspect, Evasion
_Epsilon-3_ Shallow-Z, Hard About
_Epsilon-4_ Come About, Open
_Epsilon-5_ Z-Axis, Hard About, Shallow-Z
_Epsilon-6_ Z-Axis, Evasion

_Gamma-1_ Close, Minimal Aspect
_Gamma-2_ Z-Axis, Swoop
_Gamma-3_ Hard About, Open
_Gamma-4_ Hard About, Shallow-Z, Open
_Gamma-5_ Hard About, Z-Axis
_Gamma-6_ Shallow-Z, Hard About, Open

_Lambda_ Minimal Aspect, Z-Axis
_Lambda-2_ Evasion, Evasion
_Lambda-3_ Come About, Z-Axis, Hard About
_Lambda-4_ Come About, Open, Come About
_Lambda-5_ Dodge, Open
_Lambda-6_ Hard About, Immelmann Turn
_Lambda-7_ Dodge, Z-Axis 

_Pi_ Come About, Z-Axis
_Pi-2_ Shallow-Z, Open, Z-Axis
_Pi-3_ Hard About, Z-Axis, Open
_Pi-4_ Z-Axis, Dodge

_Theta_ Come About, Z-Axis, Close
_Theta-1_ Come About, Z-Axis, Hard About
_Theta-2_ Dodge, Z-Axis
_Theta-3_ Come About, Shallow-Z, Dodge


----------



## knightemplar (Jan 6, 2010)

*Weapons*

*Energy Weapons*

Energy Weapon Damage

Setting 1: The weapon on this setting for Light Stun uses 1 charge and does 2+2d6 damage, which can normally stun a human for 5 minutes. 

Setting 2: The weapon on this setting for Medium Stun uses 2 charges and does 4+2d6 damage, which can normally stun a human for 15 minutes, or a klingon for 5 minutes. 

Setting 3: The weapon on this setting for Heavy Stun uses 3 charges and does 6+4d6 damage, which can normally stun a human for 1 hour, or a klingon for 15 minutes. 

Setting 4: The weapon on this setting for Light Thermal uses 5 charges and does 8+2d6 damage, which can cut a 1 m hole in 10 cm of wood in 3 minutes. 

Setting 5: The weapon on this setting for Heavy Thermal uses 8 charges and does 10+2d6 damage, which can cut a 1 m hole in 10 cm of steel in 3 minutes. 

Setting 6: The weapon on this setting for Light Disruption A uses 12 charges and does 12+3d6 damage, which can cut a 1 m hole in 10 cm of steel or rock in 30 seconds. 

Setting 7: The weapon on this setting for Light Disruption B uses 15 charges and does 14+4d6 damage, which can kill a humaniod or cut a 1 m hole in duranium bulkhead in 10 minutes.

Setting 8: The weapon on this setting for Light Disruption C uses 20 charges and does 16+4d6 damage, which can vaporize a human. 

Setting 9: The weapon on this setting for Light Disruption D uses 30 charges and does 24+5d6 damage, which can vaporize resilient alloys (beam ricochets possible). 

Setting 10: The weapon on this setting for Heavy Disruption A uses 40 charges and does 30+9d6 damage, which can vaporize any substance (energy rebound prior to vaporization common). 

Setting 11: The weapon on this setting for Heavy Disruption B uses 50 charges and does 40+12d6 damage, which can explode 10 cubic meters of rock into glowing rubble. 

Setting 12: The weapon on this setting for Heavy Disruption C uses 60 charges and does 60+12d6 damage, which can explode 50 cubic meters of rock into glowing rubble.

Setting 13: The weapon on this setting for Heavy Disruption D uses 70 charges and does 80+12d6 damage, which can explode 100 cubic meters of rock into glowing rubble.

Setting 14: The weapon on this setting for Heavy Disruption E uses 80 charges and does 100+12d6 damage, which can explode 160 cubic meters of rock into glowing rubble.

Setting 15: The weapon on this setting for Heavy Disruption F uses 90 charges and does 120+12d6 damage, which can explode 400 cubic meters of rock into glowing rubble.

Setting 16: The weapon on this setting for Heavy Disruption G uses 100 charges and does 160+12d6 damage, which can explode 600 cubic meters of rock into glowing rubble.

Setting 17: The weapon on this setting for Heavy Disruption H uses 120 charges and does 240 damage, which can vaporize 50 cubic meters of solid duranium

Setting 18: The weapon on this setting for Heavy Disruption I uses 150 charges and does 300 damage, which can vaporize 100 cubic meters of solid duranium or explode up to 100 cubic meters of rock into glowing rubble. 

Phasers

Phasers (short for PHASed Energy Rectification) are the standard weapons used by Federation and its allies. The common Starfleet models include the small phaser Type 1, which is carried as a hand weapon on most away team missions; the larger phaser Type II, which is only issued when there is a significant threat of violence and the phaser Type III, or phaser rifle. Most planetary security forces in or near the Federation issue their personnel the equivalent of the type II phaser. All phasers contain a subspace tranceiver which allows the ship's computer to monitor usage. This also limits all phasers on board to setting 3 (Heavy Stun) or below without special authorization from the Command staff. If desired, the firing button can be set to the user's bioelectric field, so that only the unit's designated user can fire it. However, skillful tampering can sometimes remove these safety interlocks. 

Phasers produce beams of rapid nadions (highly energetic, short-lived subatomic particles). These particles can reproduce a wide variety of effects, depending on their energy state. At low energy, phasers produce a bioelectric shock which will stun most targets. At moderate settings, the beam heats the target; at higher settings this heating is replaced by large-scale subatomic disruption which can cause moderate-sized objects to vaporize and larger ones to explode. Phasers can fired in standard beams, pulses, continuous beams, or wide beams. If a phaser is set to overload, the unit explodes within 30 seconds. The blast does 1 point of damage for every charge it contains and covers an area with a radius of 3 meters. 

_Standard Beams_: The standard beam is the default setting for a phaser. It does the amount of damage and uses the charges listed under energy weapon damage.

_Pulse: _A phaser pulse does more damage than other settings, but at the cost of more energy. When firing in pulse mode, add +1 point of damage to the roll, but spend teo extra charges of energy.

_Continuous Beam:_ The continuous beam mode uses extra energy (two extra charges) but provides greater accuracy. When using it, add one die to the character's Energy Weapon (Phaser) Test to hit his target. 

_Wide Beam:_ The width fo the beam can be varied from its narrow configuration to a special wide-beam mode. When used on wide-beam setting, phasers only have a range of 10 meters, but the beam affects everything in a swath up to 8 meters wide. Using a phaser on wide-beam takes three times as many charges as using it on the standard setting. Also, because of the extremely high-power densities in wide beam use, it can only be used on settings 1 - 6.
The energy in phasers is stored in sarium krellide cells. Phasers can be recharged by plugging them into the standard power taps of a ship's electroplasma system, or by attaching them to a portable bulk sarium krellide units (something like small portable generators). It takes approximately one minute to restore ten charges' worth of phaser energy. 

_Phaser Type I_
Settings: 1-8
Range: 5/10/25/50
Energy: 160 charges

_Phaser Type II_
Settings: 1-16
Range: 5/20/50/100
Energy: 1,000 charges

_Phaser Type III 'Phaser Rifle'_
Settings: 1-16
Range: 5/40/80/150
Energy: 1,500 charges

_Phaser Type IIIc 'Compression Phaser Rifle'_
Settings: 1-18
Range: 5/50/100/160
Energy: 3,000 charges



 
1- Beam / pulse emitting crystal 
2- Barrel 
3- Shield emitter
4- Main sensor 
5- Front sight release 
6- Front sight (passive) 
7- Aimscope on/off switch 
8- Power indicator 
9- Rear sight (passive) 
10- Aimscope viewing screen 
11- Beam width control 
13- Beam intensity control 
13- Trigger 
14- Grip 
15- Aimscope 
16- Removable buttstock 
17- Prefire chamber 
18- Collapsible auxiliary grip 
19- Pulse charge level indicator (2 symmetrical) 
20- Removable power pack 
21- Power pack release button 
22- Power pack level indicator 
23- Sling swivel (2) 
24- Rotating frequency on / off switch (2 symmetrical) 
25- Pulse / beam mode selector (2 symmetrical) 
26- Hand guard 
27- Precission aiming trackball 
28- Plasma acceleration chamber
29- Plasma compression chamber

Disruptors

Disruptors are a common alternative to phasers, used primarily in the Romulan Star Empire and the Klingon Empire. They fire bolts of highly charged plasmacreated by using microscopic amounts of antimatter. In the Romulan variation, this bolt leaves a residue of antiprotons for up to several hours. Like phasers, disruptors can be used on a variety of settings, from Light Stun to Heavy Disruption. On the lower settings, disruptors stun their targets through a combination of concussion and neural shock. One higher settings, the thermal energy released by a disruptor bolt can cut through metal or cause lethal damage. On the highest settings, the impact can cause explosions due to thermal shock. 

Klingon and Romulan disruptors are functionally identical, but differ greatly in appearance. Unlike phasers, disruptors can not 
be recharged with sarium kellide units or a ship's energy plasma system. A new power cartridge must be loaded into the weapon. A disruptor set on overload will explode within 30 seconds. The blast does 1 point of damage for every charge it contains and covers an area of 4 meters.

_Disruptors_
Settings: 1-16
Range: 5/20/50/100
Energy: 1,500 charges 

*Melee Weapons*


Starfleet does not usually employ melee weapons, although civilian police use stunrods when necessary. Since they operate within the narrow corridors of starships, Starfleet security personnel prefer to use phasers set on stun. In contrast, many alien races use melee weapons of various sorts. The Klingon Empire is the culture most fanatically devoted to melee weapons and their use. To see a Klingon without a mek'leth or a d'ktahg on his person is usually to see a dead Klingon (the other obvious possibilty being that he carries a bat'leth, instead). 

Here are some of the melee weapons a starship may encounter. Each one is rated in terms of Accuracy ( the Difficulty Number to hit a target unless the target dodges or parries), Block (the modifier to any Skill Tests a character using the weapon to make a parry or block with the weapon against other melee weapons, expressed as a number of points which is added to the Test Result), and Damage (how much damage the weapon does, expressed as a base number of points plus a die roll).

Bat'leth

The traditional Klingon "sword of honor". While difficult to use by untrained individuals, Klingon warriors have developed its use into an elaborate and beautiful martial art. The bat'leth is an extremely deadly melle weapon, espeically in the hands of a being as strong as the average Klingon. 

Accuracy: 9
Block: +2
Damage: 5 + 2d6

Chaka

The chaka is the Andorian dagger. It is a three-bladed weapon held in the fist; the short blade projects out and up from the fist, while two slender, longer blades protrude to either side. The weaon's basket hilt protects the user's hand. A skilled chaka-fighter is a lethal opponent, since he can punch, thrust, and slash with equal ease. 

Accuracy: 8
Block: +2
Damage: 4 + 2d6

Club

Any moderate-sized blunt object which can be used as a weapon is treated as a club. Bottles, chair legs, and even tree branches can all serve as clubs.

Accuracy: 8
Block: +1
Damage: 2 + 2d6

D'Ktagh

The Klingon ceremonial knife. This three-bladed weapon is of great symbolic importance to Klingon warriors and is used both in combat and as the preferred method of ritual suicide. 

Accuracy: 8
Block: +2
Damage: 2 + 2d6

Knife

Knives are one of the most basic tools and weapons used by humanoids across the galaxy. 

Accuracy: 7
Block: +1
Damage: 3 + 2d6

Lirpa

The Lirpa is an ancient Vulcan ritual weapon essentially a long pole with a weighted club on one end and a razor-sharp blade on the other. Its only common uses today are a martial arts exercise and during the Pon Farr madness, on those rare occassions when the ancient rites of mating combat are invoked. 

Accuracy: 9
Block: +3
Damage: Blade 3 + 2d6, Club 2 + 2d6

Mek'leth

A popular type of Klingon sword which can be used with one or both hands.

Accuracy: 8
Block: +2
Damage: 5 + 2d6

Sword

Swords are basically long knives. Most known humanoids used some type of sword as melee weapons at some point in their history. Today, various forms of fencing are popular sports in worlds throughout the galaxy. 

Accuracy: 7
Block: +2
Damage: 4 + 2d6 or greater (depending on size of sword).

*Heavy Weapons*

Photon Grenade
 
Photon Grenades are one of the most devastating personal weapons developed by the Federation. Their use is strictly controlled and is usually limited to wartime. They are effectively a controlled version of phasers set on overload. Photon Grenades emit large bursts of the same rapid nadion particles which are found in phaser beams. These grenades may be set to explode on impact, at some set altitude above the ground, or at some preset time, up to 9.99 hours, after they impact. 

Both the power level and blast radius of these grenades may also be carefully controlled. They have five different power settings and may be set to affect everything within a radius between 3 and 10 meters from impact. However, the damage is not precise, so people and objects a meter or two outside the blast radius will usually be somewhat affected by the blast (reduce the damage by one setting for every meter beyond the blast radius).

Setting 1: This Flash setting does no damage to anyone within the radius, but all humanoids within the radius without special eye protection are blinded for two minutes. 

Setting 2: This Heavy Stun setting does 20 points of damage to anyone within the blast radius, which will normally stun all humans for one hour. 

Setting 3: This Heavy Thermal setting does 20 points of damage to anyone within the blast radius, and will melt most metals in the blast radius. 

Setting 4: This Light Disrupt C setting does 35 points of damage to anyone within the blast radius, which will vaporize all humanoids. 

Setting 5: This Heavy Disrupt G setting does 300 points of damage to anyone within the blast radius, and will explode 1,000 cubic meters of rock into glowing rubble. 

Photon Mortar
 
This device is used only as a weapon of war. The photon mortar fires photon grenades. A minature graviton accelerator inside the mortar propels the grenades with a large amount of precisely controlled force. Photon mortars are usually aimed using readings from an orbiting starship's sensors or a tricorder (a Moderate Heavy Weapons (Photon Mortar) Test), but if necessary they can be aimed manually ( a Difficult Heavy Weapons (Photon Mortar) Test without forward observation). 
 
Stun Grenade
 
A non-lethal variety of the photon grenades, stun grenades can be set to produce Light, Medium, and Heavy Stun effects over a large region. These devices have limited military applications but have proved useful in controlling riots and similiar large public disturbances. In addition to variable power settings, stun grenades also have three different range settings. One the lowest setting they stun everyone within three meters of the grenade, the next setting covers a radius of 5 meters, and the highest setting stuns everyone with 7 meters of the grenade. These grenades also have a timer which can be set so the grenade goes off any time from immediately after the activation stud is pushed to 9.99 hours later.


----------



## knightemplar (Jan 10, 2010)

*General Equipment*

*General Equipment*

Environmental Suit

Whenever starship personnel visit planets with hostile atmospheres or enter the vacuum of space, they must wear environmental suits. While a Federation environment suit is comfortable and light, it still somewhat inhibits an untrained wearer's mobility; subrtract one die from Skill Tests in this case. Crew members with the Personal Equipment (Environment Suit) Skill do not suffer from this penalty. 

An environment suit protects its wearer from pressure extremes (from vacuum to five atmospheres worth) and temperature extremes (from -100 C to 120 C). They are not heavily armored, however, and are easily punctured by most melee weapons and phasers. Most suits automatically repair rips and tears (self-sealing punctures of 4 points of damage or less). Larger punctures must be manually patched by the wearer; each suit typically carries six easily accessible patches. It requires an action to patch a suit, but no Test needs to be made. If a crew member performs any other actions on the same round, he will suffer Multiple Action Penalties on all actions requiring Tests.

The suit itself consists of a full-body jumpsuit with removable gloves and a transparent helm, as well as gravity boots which allow the user to walk on solid surfaces in zero gravity and even to climb steep surfaces under gravity - one may even attempt to walk clumsily on ceilings under full gravity (subtract three dice from Coordination and move no faster than a slow walk of 7 meters per round).

Based on microreplicator technology, the life support system can purify air and recycle drinking water for up to 25 hours. Wrist controls on the suit activate various functions: gravitic boots, a built-in communicator, and visor- and helmet-mounted lights. The energy signatures produced by an environmental suit are easily detectable by most sensors, making it nearly impossible to hide while wearing one.




 
1. Helmet 
2. Sensors 
3. Helmet left-right rotation servos 
4. Headlights 
5. Suit systems status monitoring display 
6. Tricorder and main systems control pad
7. Stasis initiator buckle 
8. Upper back pack: stasis field generator system 
9. Lower back pack: air supply recycling system, suit's pressure controler 
10. Starfleet emblem 
11. Name tag 
12. Federation emblem 
13. Starship's identification patch 
14. Power cell 
15. Colored Stripes: Body temperature regulators (normal operation mode) - stasis field emitters (stasis mode) - department color indicators 
16. Gloves 
17. Gloves air seal 
18. Magnetized boots 
19 Boots air seal 
20. Magnetized boots and body temperature control 
21. Knee pads 
22. Safety grapple connection rings 
23. Regulation phaser pistol 
24. Rank pips 
25. Side pocket
26. Chest plate: other life support systems (heat generator,cooling system, vital signs monitoring)

Armor: 1 (Damage greater than 1 will puncture the suit)
Size: 12 L (folded) + boots and helmet
Mass: 8kg
Duration: 25 hours

Field Modulators

Force fields are in common use all over the known galaxy. There are two standard ways of reoveing a force field. Either it can be turned off, or it can be overloaded.

Concentrated phaser fire is the simplest method of overloading force fields. However, some force-fields are simply too strong to be overloaded with hand-held phasers, and others are in locations which could be easily damaged by high-energy phaser fire. Originally designed for emergency-rescue situations, field modulators were developed to provide an alternative method of circumventing force fields. Since their invention, these devices have proven to be quite popular with rescue workers and archaelogists investigating the ruins of highly advanced civilizations, as well as with thieves and intelligence operatives. 
Field modulators set up destuctive interference patterns which will temporarily negate a force field. The devices come in pairs. One modulator must be placed to either side of the doorway or other opening protected by the force field. Then, using a tricorder or similar sensor, the resonant frequency of the force field must be determined. This process usually takes between 10 seconds and 10 minutes. Once the resonant frequency has been found, the field modulators are set to that frequency and the force field is temporarily removed. Certain high-security force fields use continuously variable frequency modulation to defeat such attempts. Defeating a common force field is a Routine Personal Equipment (Field Modulator) Test or a Moderate Systems Engineering (Shields) Test. Defeating a high-security force field may require a Challenging or Difficult Test, depending on the field, the character, and the skill used. A Starfleet Engineer would have an easier time bypassing a Starfleet high-security field, than he would a Cardassians. If the field modulators are set extremely carefully (+3 difficulty modifier to the test) any sensors connected to the force field might not even register that it has been disabled. 

As long as both field modulators are undisturbed the force field remains disabled. However, the field will reestablish itslf immediately if either of the modulators is removed or deactivated. The field modulators have enough power in their energy cells to run for up to 25 hours before needing recharged. 

Medical Kit

On Away Team missions, Starfleet doctors and medics carry medical kits and medical tricorders. A kit contains an autosuture, a dermal regenerator, a hypospray, and a neural stimulator. With these items, a doctor can perform most routine and emergency medical procedures on-site. Patients with severe injuries or illnesses, however, must recieve full diagnosis and treatment in Sickbay. A medical kit's devices are designed to work on all known humanoid life forms and on most DNA-based non-humans.

_Autosuture: _An autosuture uses molecular bonding technology to seal ruptured blood vessels, mend broken bones, and close wounds. None of these repairs can substitute for actual healing, but they stabilize a patient, allowing him to function until more extensive treatment can be delivered in Sickbay. Only trained medical personnel can use autosutures withou mishap ( a Moderate (7) Medical Sciences skill test is required).

_Dermal Regenerator:_ A dermal regenrator instantly heals small and moderate-sized wounds, performs scar removal and eradicates mild infections. It is extremely easy to use, even by untrained individuals: Simply run it over the surface of an injury. A dermal regenerator will heal any wound casued by no more than 3 points of damage. No roll is needed to use this device unless there are adverse circumstances, in which case a Routine (4) Medical Sciences Skill Test is required. The dermal regenerator, however, can not heal any wound longer or deeper than 8 cm; an autosuture must be used on such wounds. 

_Hypospray:_ Hyposprays are Starfleet's primary form of drug delivery. When a hypospray is pressed against skin and activated, it sprays its drug through the patient's skin. It can deliver intravenous or intramuscular injections and will work through light clothing, such as a Starfleet uniform. A single hypospray holds up to five different drug ampules; each ampule provides ten injections. The user selects desired dosages with a simple touch pad. While anyone can use a hypospray, selecting the drugs and dosages takes some medical training and requires a Medical Sciences Skill Test. The difficulty varies with the patient and procedure: A medic unfamiliar with alien biology may find that setting tranquilizer dosages for a Vulcan is a Challenging task. Away team hyposprays usually contain stimulants, tranquilizers, pain-killers, tri-ox compounds (a drug allowing recipients to function more easily in low oxygen atmospheres or at high altitudes), and a broad-spectrum posion antitoxin. Additional doses, as well as antibiotics and antiradiation drugs, are usually stored in a medical kit. 

_Neural Stimulator:_ This device increases or decreases a subject's nervous system activity (usually to suppress pain or seizures), returns an unconscious or comatose patient to consciousness, or even temporarily supports a severly injured or dying patient. Like the autosuture, the neural stimulator requires medical training for effective use and a Medical Sciences Skill Test. The difficulty depends on the patient's condition. Waking a patient with a mild concussion might be a Moderate task, while bringing a patient out of a weeks-long coma may be Difficult. 

Pattern Enhancers

Use of transporters in regions experiencing high levels of electrical or ionic interference can be extremely hazardous. The safest way to transport under such conditions is to have a working transporter on each end of the journey and to beam the subjects from one transporter to the other. However, using two transporters in the field is not always possible. In these situations the use of pattern enchancers can make transport during difficult confitions much safer. Pattern enhancers serve to boost and stabilize transporter signals in their vicinity. These devices boost signals transmitted both to and from the ship's transporter. 

To use a pattern enhancer it must be first placed at the target location. Normally, the pattern enhancers are simply beamed to the site. Since their patterns are so much less complex, transporting equipment is significantly easier and less risky than transporting living beings. Also, if there is a problem in transport it is a simple matter to try again. If for some reason the enhancers can not be beamed to the desired location, they can also be delivered by a short range probe. To be effective, at least three pattern enhancers are necessary and they must be arranged in a triangle. The fields of the devices then link together, and the signals for all matter transported in the triangle formed by the three devices are boosted. Each enhancer has enough power in its energy cell to run for up to 1,000 hours before needing recharged. 

Personal Access Display Device (PADD)

Personal access display devices are most common tools in the Federation; nearly every crew member and almost every inhabitant of an advanced planet has his own PADD. In essence, it is an extremely powerful hand computer capable of holding several billion pages of text and pictures in two isolinear optical chips. It consists of a high-resolution multifunction touch pads. It also contains a subspace transceiver equal in power to a combadge; a user can communicate and even control a starship up to 40,000 km away (assuming he has proper command access, of course). Civilians use these devices to keep track of appointments, play games and communicate with various planetary computer networks. On a starship, PADD's are often used to send and receive reports and to access the ship's computer. While its size significantly limits ease of use, a PADD can be configured to take over the functions of a starship control panel or workstation. However, the slower response time of a PADD makes this highly irregular for common use, and would require special Command level clearance in most cases. PADD's allow users access only to authorized functions. Command staff members know security override codes which allow them access to any ship function with a PADD.

Personal Communicatior (Combadge)

Intraship voice communications on Starfleet vessels is primarily performed via personal communciators housed in the Starfleet badges worn by all crew members. Radio frequency signals are picked up by local antennae routed to a local subproccessor, then through the Optical Data Network (ODN) to the intended recipient. Voice AI routines are quite intelligent and able to understand conversational contextual clues to route transmissions properly. Conversations may be ended with the properly contexted word "out", by opening a channel to another party, or by a ten-second pause. 
Ship to surface communications are very similar in performance. If a channel is opened by an Away Team member, the computer, which remembers that the member has recently transported or shuttled off ship and continues to keep tabs on his location while in range, woutes the signal to the subspace transceiver. Combadges have an effective range of about 500 meters under combadge power to more than 40,000 km if supported by local main communications devices. Personal communicators can be activated by voice as well as touch. A dermal sensor verifies a user's identity. 

Phaser Targeting Module

While Type II phasers are considered adequate for the vast majority of combat environments, for highly dangerous situations, and in times of war, the Type III Phaser Rifle is used to provide additional firepower. Phaser rifles can be equipped with targeting modules useing gyroscopic stabilization which provides +1 to hit as well as advanced targeting scopes. These targeting scopes incorporate sensors capable of detecting and tracking lifeforms and perform the equivalent of tricorder short-range biological scans. Images of the lifeforms being observed are displayed on the targeting module's display screen. 

The user can also link with the rifle's sensors directly into the firing mechanism with a Routine Energy Weapon (Phaser Rifle) Skill Test. When this is done, the module automatically retargets the phaser beam onto the target, lowering the Difficulty number for the shot by 2. If the target moves out of range or behind a cover that blocks tricorder scans (heavy minerals, radioactives, some force fields), the lock is broken and must be reacquired. The automatic retargeting will not hit any target more than 30 degrees away from the muzzle of the weapon. Locking a phaser rifle on target may only be done for up to three targets at a time and takes one action to perform. The targeting module has a range up to 150 meters. Using the targeting module also draws power from the phaser rifle; each shot made using the targeting module uses 3 additional charges. 

Tricorders

Tricorders are extremely compact and powerful sensory devices. In addition to containing a wide range of minature electromagnetic, magnetic, audio, chemical, and subspace sensors, tricorders also include extremely detailed databanks on a wide range of scientific and historical information. The computer in the tricorder can rapidly identify known lifeforms, materials, and energy sources by comparing its sensory reading with its databanks. Tricorders can also attempt to analyze unknown lifeforms, materials, and energy sources, although this could take up to an hour, during which the tricorder may still be used for other tasks. Tricorders also contain subspace communicators with ranges like those of personal communicators. Tricorders can send and receive data of all types from a starship computer or other distant source. 

_Engineering Tricorder:_ An engineering tricorder is simply an ordinary tricorder with a special engineering peripheral (EP) added on one end. The EP contains a number of specialized engineering sensors capable of detecting minute energy fluctuations and a wide variety of particles and exotic energy signatures. The EP also contains an extensive database with detailed information on all ships and devices used by a all known species, and a detachable high-resolution probe. This remote probe only has a range of 2 meters, but can determine the exact composition of any substance, as well as detecting precise details like minute energy residues, or microfractures and flaws in a material's crystalline structure. 

_Medical Tricorder:_ A medical tricorder is an ordinary tricorder with a special medical peripheral (MP) added. The MP contains specialized medical sensors as well as an enormous database of information on more than 200 humaniod and nonhumaniod aliens, and hundreds of thousands of diseases and medical problems. The sensors on the MP can identify species and detect vital signs at a range of 25 meters. Within 5 meters, these sensors can analyze a being's internal structure similiar to a 20th century CAT scan or MRI; broken bones, internal injuries or other problems can be detected. The MP also contains a detachable high-resolution probe. This remote probe only has a range of 1 meter, but is capable of extremely detailed observations, including DNA typing, blood chemistry analysis and detection of all known drugs, posions, bacteria, viruses and prions.


----------



## knightemplar (Jan 24, 2010)

*Experience*

*Courage Points*

The big thing to remember here, is that you must spend Courage Points to get them back. They are supposed to be rare awards.

Courage Points are regained in 4 different ways:

1) Dramatically Appropriate Actions: If a character spends Courage Points to accomplish dramatically appropriate actions, the Narrator can reward him Courage Points at the end of the scene. For example, a Starfleet security officer who spends Courage Points at a critical moment to defuse a hostage situation, circumvent an anti-intrusion system to a top secret Romulan weapons lab, or other actions that moves the plot of the adventure forward can earn back Courage Points. The more impressive or difficult the task the character accomplishes, the more Courage Points are awarded. 

_Guidelines_

Stopping an enemy from performing an undesired action (firing a phaser, for example) 1 point

Stopping an enemy from performing a series of undesired actions (such as preventing an enemy from fleeing the area and rendezvouing with a shuttlecraft) 2 points

Thwarting an enemy's master plan 3-4 points

2) Effective Roleplaying: The Narrator should reward the player by acting in a manner consistent with the character's personality and motivations, allowing them to recover Courage Points. For example, a Ferengi grifter should recieve Courage Points for successfully completing Fast Talk, Charm or Gaming rolls in dramatically important scenes. 

3) Heroic Sacrifice: If the character suffers severe injury or extreme personal loss in order to protect or help his comrades, or to farther the group's overall mission. 

4) Characters can buy additional Courage Points with experience points. The cost is 5 experience points for 1 Courage Point. 

*Experience Points*

As an example experience points are awarded at the end of a mission. If the characters accomplished the goal(s) of the episode they get 1 to 2 points (depending on the length of the mission longer ones can easily get 5-6 points). If they accomplished the goal in an exemplary and clever fashion add an extra point. Characters that were roleplayed well, get another 1 to 2 experience points. If characters did or accomplished something that was of extraordinary service or benefit to Starfleet or the Federation and its citizens, or which required great personal sacrifice on the characters part get awarded another 1 to 2 points. If the characters triumphed over overwhelming odds or overcame tremendous obstacles then they get another point. 

All costs for improving skills, attributes, and edges are cumulative. Thus. improving a skill from level 3 to level 5 costs a total of 9 experience points (4 for rank 4, 5 for rank 5) going from Dexterity (which is an edge) -2 to Dexterity 0 coats 8 Experience Points (4 points for each point of improvement).

_Buying a new skill at Level 1_*:* 5 

_Improving a known Skill_
to level 2: 2
to level 3: 3
to level 4: 4
to level 5: 5
to level 6: 6

_Buying a new specialization:_ 3
(at one level higher than the governing skill)

_Improving an existing specialization_
to level 3: 2
to level 4: 3
to level 5: 4
to level 6: 5

_Improving Attributes_
to level 2: 4
to level 3: 4
to level 4: 5
to level 5: 6
to level 6: 7

_Improving Edges:_ 4 per point improved

_Buying a new Advantage:_ 4 times the value of Advantage

_Improving an existing Advantage:_ 4 times improvement in value

_Reducing or eliminating a disadvantage:_ 4 times reduction in value

_Courage Point:_ 5

*Renown Rewards*

First, let me explain what each one of the renowns mean:

_Initiative_ covers risk-taking, experimentalism, boldness and a willingness to disobey orders. Characters with high Initiative are seen as mavericks or daredevils.

_Aggression_ covers the willingness to resort to violence or the threat of violence to solve a problem. Characters with high aggression are seen as hotheads and warmongers.

_Skill_ covers personal skill, ability, competence, resourcefulness and similiar traits. "Hands on" engineers like LaForge or Scott, or brilliant tacticians such as Picard possess a high skill renown. 

_Discipline_ covers the character's conformity and consideration for the larger group and its rules and restrictions. Repeatedly violating orders for selfish personal gain is usually percieved as negative discipline, although if such a violation results in a success for other as for the group, negative discipline can be tied to positive Initative.

_Openness_ is the willingness to consider and adapt to the views of others, to invite external input, and to be influenced by foreign influence. Negative Openness connotes Xenophobia, chauvinism, or other cultural conservatism. 

Renown is used for a couple of different things. Below are examples of how it is used.

1) How Starfleet Officers and other non player characters react to you. Here are a couple of examples below, trying to show what the different renown means. 

Say Lt. Commander Winters is taking a vacation on Risa when he meets another engineer there. I check his renown at the bottom of his character sheet. On a successful renown check depending on what discipline the renown is. Since Steven's is mostly skill. "Arent you Lt. Commander Steven Winters of the Ascendant. I heard you speak at the last conference on Delta Thera II about your theories on improvements to the warp core systems." Which might start a character interaction with the NPC if the player wanted to. 

Or say, Lt. Commander Hale is being introduced to a Talarian. If his renown is really high in aggresion the Talarian might become afraid of Jonas as the supposed butcher of Talarian III. 

With Dr. Crescent, if he had higher renown in Openness, then some of the patients would treat him as a bar tender and tell him all of their problems. An example of this, is that Benson was known for running the race. I treated that as his Aggression and Skill reknown. 

There is also a seperate renown for your ship judged on the following terms. 

_Accomplishment_ is a general measure of what the ship and crew have accomplished to date. 

_Force_ is usually gained when a ship has participated in many battles.

_Science_ describes the ship's scientific exploits and discoveries.

_Innovation_ measures the ship's reputation for design innovation and cutting edge technology. 

Here are examples of some well known ships:

_USS Enterprise - D_
Accomplishment: 46
Force: 15
Science: 19
Innovation:11
Total: 91 (base renown 9)

_USS Defiant_
Accomplishment: 25
Force: 18
Science: 3
Innovation: 20
Total: 66 (base renown 6)

2) Awards and Commendations: Depending on what happens on a mission, and the player actions. 
Say Lt. Commander Hale stops an ambassador from being assassinated on the planet, while the rest of the crew was on the ship. Jonas would wind up getting a large renown award and would probably be getting a award from it. Since Jonas is trained as a security officer, and was in that function when the incident occured. It would be a skill renown award and maybe an award like the Silver Palm with Cluster or the Grankite Order of Tactics. 

Other renown such as Initiative. Steven sees a major problem with the warp core injection systems and how they were designed. He spends the next couple of months coming up with a better way of doing it. This would probably be an Initiative and Skill renown award that might earn Steven another award like the Angry Mechanic one he just got on Utopia Planitia. 

3) Promotion and Rank: Renown is used to track whether you are offered promotions. Once you buy your rank in character creation, it stays that way until you hit certain marks of renown and skill combined. 

As an example to be promoted to a Lt. Commander, you must have a total of 25 renown (15 of it in Starfleet favored aspects of Discipline, Skill and Openness); 3 skill levels in the primary skill of their department, 2 skill levels in at least two other departmental skills, 1 skill level in the primary skill of another department. Any rank above that just gets more expensive.


----------

